# GB ha scelto è BREXIT



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

*GB ha scelto è BREXIT*

http://video.repubblica.it/dossier/...ropa-la-videoscheda/244267/244327?ref=HRER1-1


http://www.ilgiornale.it/

http://www.ilsole24ore.com/


Il dado è tratto ... le conseguenze immediate  sono come solito finanziarie , arriveranno a seguire quelle politiche 

impressioni, timori o esultanze ?


----------



## Skorpio (24 Giugno 2016)

*Bye bye UK*

.. E grazie... per aver avuto le palle di dire con i FATTI che esiste una alternativa a questo incubo UE.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. E grazie... per aver avuto le palle di dire con i FATTI che esiste una alternativa a questo incubo UE.


Skorpio ci siamo  doppiati, poi magari [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] accorpa


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2016)

Di pancia, li invidio.
Perché almeno hanno avuto l'opportunità di scegliere.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Giugno 2016)

*..*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Skorpio ci siamo  doppiati, poi magari [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] accorpa


Si.. direi che è il caso..
Riuniamoci almeno qui


----------



## Eratò (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> http://video.repubblica.it/dossier/...ropa-la-videoscheda/244267/244327?ref=HRER1-1
> 
> 
> http://www.ilgiornale.it/
> ...


Per me hanno fatto bene e non credo che sara l'unico paese che ha fatto questa scelta...Ne seguiranno altri e non necessariamente per referendum.Il disagio è per gli stranieri che lavorano li che dovranno riprendere a girare per questure e uffici per visti e permessi di soggiorno ma in compenso guadagneranno in sterlina.Chi non avesse rinnovato i passaporti lo facesse....


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. direi che è il caso..
> Riuniamoci almeno qui


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Per me hanno fatto bene e non credo che sara l'unico paese che ha fatto questa scelta...Ne seguiranno altri e non necessariamente per referendum.Il disagio è per gli stranieri che lavorano li che dovranno riprendere a girare per questure e uffici per visti e permessi di soggiorno ma in compenso guadagneranno in sterlina.Chi non avesse rinnovato i passaporti lo facesse....


Per gli stranieri problemi ce ne saranno presumo 
in teoria chi ha una buona professionalità riuscirà a mantenere il posto di lavoro' altri onestamente non so 
sarà interessante vedere come si svilupperà la situazione e soprattutto come si muoverà la GB alla riunione del 28 
intanto il Galles vuole sganciarsi dalla GB, ha un motivo in più per ottenere un'indipendenza, vedremo anche qui


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Di pancia, li invidio.
> Perché almeno hanno avuto l'opportunità di scegliere.


Probabilmente ci saranno eventi a catena, altri paesi con referendum cercheranno di attuare scelte popolari 
in ITALIA per  ora il PD ha rinviato la riunione al sangue di oggi alla prossima settimana e il M5Stelle non esulta come era prevedibile ma si preoccupa 
sarà interessante seguire ogni aspetto


----------



## Skorpio (24 Giugno 2016)

*...*

Era una cosa bellissima...

Se si fosse capito che andava gestita e preservata.. E non nel modo folle e scellerato, creando malcontenti ovunque

Il giocattolo si è rotto. Il progresso non gestito ti riporta al punto di partenza, la storia non insegna nulla

Penso ai nostri giovani che sono li, come Cacio e Ale.. 
E provo una grandissima rabbia


----------



## marietto (24 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Era una cosa bellissima...
> 
> Se si fosse capito che andava gestita e preservata.. E non nel modo folle e scellerato, creando malcontenti ovunque
> 
> ...


Magari! Ti riporta mooolto più indietro del punto di partenza...

30 anni fa erano convinti europeisti anche cani, gatti e canarini. Per come la vedo io, tra una ventina d'anni se qualcuno parla di Europa unita, temo che avrà grosse probabilità di venire picchiato.

L'UE in meno di 20 anni ha buttato nel cesso decenni di lavoro e di consenso popolare.

Va comunque detto che i più scettici in merito sono sempre stati i britannici...


----------



## brenin (24 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Di pancia, li invidio.
> Perché almeno hanno avuto l'opportunità di scegliere.


Di testa , e non di pancia, per noi mollare l'euro e tornare alla lira sarebbe un massacro senza precedenti. Mi ha molto stupito il delirio di onnipotenza del primo ministro inglese, lui stesso artefice e promotore del referendum, che non solo ha perso ma vede il suo partito diviso con posizioni apparentemente inconciliabili. Ed ora ha molte risposte da dare ai suoi concittadini.... oltre che a preparare un nuovo budget ed interventi  per bilanciare entrate/uscite.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Magari! Ti riporta mooolto più indietro del punto di partenza...
> 
> 30 anni fa erano convinti europeisti anche cani, gatti e canarini. Per come la vedo io, tra una ventina d'anni se qualcuno parla di Europa unita, temo che avrà grosse probabilità di venire picchiato.
> 
> ...


Vero 
comunque credo che il prossimo  paese a muoversi per uscire da UE sarà l'Olanda


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Di testa , e non di pancia, per noi mollare l'euro e tornare alla lira sarebbe un massacro senza precedenti. Mi ha molto stupito il delirio di onnipotenza del primo ministro inglese, lui stesso artefice e promotore del referendum, che non solo ha perso ma vede il suo partito diviso con posizioni apparentemente inconciliabili. Ed ora ha molte risposte da dare ai suoi concittadini.... oltre che a preparare un nuovo budget ed interventi  per bilanciare entrate/uscite.


Pare si dimetterà, ciao


----------



## marietto (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero
> comunque credo che il prossimo  paese a muoversi per uscire da UE sarà l'Olanda


Molto probabile, so che c'è del movimento anche in Francia, e se escono loro l'UE è finita...


----------



## Eratò (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero
> comunque credo che il prossimo  paese a muoversi per uscire da UE sarà l'Olanda


Anche la Austria ma pure la Germania che sta rimettendo...Al momento giusto saluterà.


----------



## ologramma (24 Giugno 2016)

*non si vuole cambiare modo di ragionare*

quando ci sono molte critiche alla gestione dell'europa e non si prendono provvedimenti ,vedere l' inflessibilità della Germania e di altri paesi e anche le cose concesse all'Inghilterra è naturale che prendono piede le idee dell'abbandono dell'europa , non è valso ha niente la crisi Greca, mal gestita , poi ci si mette sempre il nazionalismo di ogni gruppo e si fa il patatrac.
Ora vediamo e aspettiamo gli sviluppi , peccato si stava tanto bene ma come ogni crisi che comanda non capisce quando prendere provvedimenti , vedere le ultime votazioni nostre il segnale è chiaro prima la destra e poi la sinistra latitano cercano scuse , vie di mezzo , riforme annacquate ,come è il solito fare in italia per accontentare questo e quel gruppo o corrente .
Il detto chi vivrà vedrà     è d'obbligo


----------



## Skorpio (24 Giugno 2016)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> Molto probabile, so che c'è del movimento anche in Francia, e se escono loro l'UE è finita...


È già finita.

Con l'UK fuori è già finita.


----------



## marietto (24 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È già finita.
> 
> Con l'UK fuori è già finita.


E' molto probabile. Se dovesse lasciare un altro pesce grosso, farebbero prima a scioglierla e basta...


----------



## ologramma (24 Giugno 2016)

è nata male l'europa per fare un esempio quando un paesino come l'islanda e l'austria e per non citare altri che hanno cinque milioni di abitanti pretendono di dire o fare cose e farle accettare a paesi con più di 50 milioni di abitanti contando nelle scelte sempre al pari di grandi paesi , be mi sa che è stata impostata male


----------



## Eratò (24 Giugno 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> è nata male l'europa per fare un esempio quando un paesino come l'islanda e l'austria e per non citare altri che hanno cinque milioni di abitanti pretendono di dire o fare cose e farle accettare a paesi con più di 50 milioni di abitanti contando nelle scelte sempre al pari di grandi paesi , be mi sa che è stata impostata male


Beh....bisognerebbe valutare anche le alleanze e chi sostiene chi però.Era su questo che si basava in parte la UE.


----------



## bettypage (24 Giugno 2016)

Non so alla fine gli UK hanno sempre mantenuto la sterlina. Dal punto di vista ideologico è una sconfitta, un fallimento. Sarebbe bello se diventasse una occasione per ripensare una Europa con meno banche e non una fuga di massa.


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

e per la terza volta in un secolo, la Perfida Albione da un calcio in culo ai crucchi  Perchè oggi l'Europa è solo una bellissima idea tradita.


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2016)

L'incapacità dell' unione europea ad avviare delle politiche comuni, specialmente estera, e l'attitudine a trasformare in burocratismo sterile le imposizioni legislative comunitarie ha prodotto questo.
Il rischio reale è che ci si trovi tra non pochi anni a fronteggiare colossi di dimensioni economiche e demografiche procedendo come staterelli in ordine sparso.
Quello che gli inglesi non hanno capito è che da soli, sullo scacchiere mondiale non si conta più un cazzo.


----------



## Eratò (24 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non so alla fine gli UK hanno sempre mantenuti la sterlina. Dal punto di vista ideologico è una sconfitta, un fallimento. Sarebbe bello se diventasse una occasione per ripensare una Europa con meno banche e non una fuga di massa.


L'ideologia del Europa Unita era solo una caramella per i popoli....Come 2 cuori e una capanna diciamo


----------



## ologramma (24 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Beh....bisognerebbe valutare anche le alleanze e chi sostiene chi però.Era su questo che si basava in parte la UE.


hai perfettamente ragione nel caso del tuo paese più piccolo con pochi soldi si poteva risolvere la questione del debito ma cosa ha fatto la Germania ( paracula ) ha voluto che la Grecia onorasse la compravendita di armi ( sommergibili credo ) e che poi ricomprasse il suo debito e qui la catastrofe anche se aveva delle politiche sulle pensioni sbagliate.
comunque lo si vede era nata con buoni propositi ma l'aspettative delle volte non sono quelle ,
la criticità delle volte è un bene per risolvere


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> L'incapacità dell' unione europea ad avviare delle politiche comuni, specialmente estera, e l'attitudine a trasformare in burocratismo sterile le imposizioni legislative comunitarie ha prodotto questo.
> Il rischio reale è che ci si trovi tra non pochi anni a fronteggiare colossi di dimensioni economiche e demografiche procedendo come staterelli in ordine sparso.
> *Quello che gli inglesi non hanno capito è che da soli, sullo scacchiere mondiale non si conta più un cazzo*.


Io invece credo che abbiamo capito che in un Europa organizzata solo sotto il profilo economico, e sotto palese guida tedesca, non si conti più un cazzo.


----------



## marietto (24 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non so alla fine gli UK hanno sempre mantenuto la sterlina. Dal punto di vista ideologico è una sconfitta, un fallimento. Sarebbe bello se diventasse una occasione per ripensare una Europa con meno banche e non una fuga di massa.


Diciamo che questa sarebbe l'opportunità. Temo però che sia più probabile la fuga di massa (anche perchè il consenso popolare dietro l'attuale UE è sempre più scarno in ognuno dei paesi membri).

Eppure un 'Europa soggetto unico, in questo contesto, sarebbe l'unico modo di fronteggiare certe situazioni e sfide.


----------



## marietto (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Io invece credo che abbiamo capito che in un Europa organizzata solo sotto il profilo economico, e sotto palese guida tedesca, non si conti più un cazzo.


Chiaro, fare lo stato vassallo nel quarto reich non serve a nulla...


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Di testa , e non di pancia, per noi mollare l'euro e tornare alla lira sarebbe un massacro senza precedenti. Mi ha molto stupito il delirio di onnipotenza del primo ministro inglese, lui stesso artefice e promotore del referendum, che non solo ha perso ma vede il suo partito diviso con posizioni apparentemente inconciliabili. Ed ora ha molte risposte da dare ai suoi concittadini.... oltre che a preparare un nuovo budget ed interventi  per bilanciare entrate/uscite.


Ci arriveremo, buoni ultimi come sempre, in conseguenza delle decisioni che altri stati avranno preso per noi.
Ovviamente arriveremo impreparati, come se la cosa non fosse prevedibile, e in condizioni più critiche di ora.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> L'incapacità dell' unione europea ad avviare delle politiche comuni, specialmente estera, e l'attitudine a trasformare in burocratismo sterile le imposizioni legislative comunitarie ha prodotto questo.
> Il rischio reale è che ci si trovi tra non pochi anni a fronteggiare colossi di dimensioni economiche e demografiche procedendo come staterelli in ordine sparso.
> Quello che gli inglesi non hanno capito è che da soli, sullo scacchiere mondiale non si conta più un cazzo.


Sull'ultima frase ti quoto, c'è da dire che merkel e compagnia bella hanno dimostrato di non essere in grado di gestire gli Stati Uniti d'Europa 
nel frattempo le borse stanno letteralmente crollando, CAMERON ha annunciato le dimissioni in ottobre


----------



## brenin (24 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non so alla fine gli UK hanno sempre mantenuto la sterlina. Dal punto di vista ideologico è una sconfitta, un fallimento. Sarebbe bello se diventasse una occasione per *ripensare una Europa con meno banche *e non una fuga di massa.


 Perchè meno banche ???


----------



## marietto (24 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ci arriveremo, buoni ultimi come sempre, in conseguenza delle decisioni che altri stati avranno preso per noi.
> Ovviamente arriveremo impreparati, come se la cosa non fosse prevedibile, e in condizioni più critiche di ora.


Anche perchè, come sempre, la corsa sarà a lasciare il cerino acceso in mano a qualcun altro, non certo a preparare il paese ai momenti difficili...


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Io invece credo che abbiamo capito che in un Europa organizzata solo sotto il profilo economico, e sotto palese guida tedesca, non si conti più un cazzo.


Puo darsi, ma ricordiamoci bene che in ordine sparso solo la corazzata tedesca sul mercato globale conta qualcosa.
Farsi dettare regole come parthner o come avversari commerciali non è proprio la stessa cosa.

Con questo non nego che ci siano problemi di egemonia e di politica interna......


----------



## Skorpio (24 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sull'ultima frase ti quoto, c'è da dire che merkel e compagnia bella hanno dimostrato di non essere in grado di gestire gli Stati Uniti d'Europa
> nel frattempo le borse stanno letteralmente crollando, CAMERON ha annunciato le dimissioni in ottobre


Fra 5 giorni le borse tornano uguale a prima.. 

La Germania si è messa a posto, si è pagata la riunificazione. Il gioco è finito.

Vedrai quanti ideali si andranno a far friggere ora


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non so alla fine gli UK hanno sempre mantenuto la sterlina. Dal punto di vista ideologico è una sconfitta, un fallimento. Sarebbe bello se diventasse una occasione per ripensare una Europa con meno banche e non una fuga di massa.


Più che meno banche forse minore egemonia finanziaria a livello politico 
da analista per la BCE ti posso dire che per esempio le banche in Italia hanno concesso troppi finanziamenti, in passato,  soprattutto a grandi gruppi economici,  senza alcuna garanzia reale 
gestione degli investimenti pessima, diciamo che ci si auspica che la politica resti fuori dal sistema finanziario e che la classe manageriale  bancaria siano più competenti e ci sia meno conflitto di interessi nei vari CDA 
in tutto questo non sono esenti da responsabilità gli enti consortili legati  a Confindustria, Confartigianato e Confcommercio che spingono a concedere finanziamenti garantendo parte del rischio, rischio che poi sistematicamente non riescono ad onorare o non vogliono onorare 
in sintesi un bel casino


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fra 5 giorni le borse tornano uguale a prima..
> 
> La Germania si è messa a posto, si è pagata la riunificazione. Il gioco è finito.
> 
> Vedrai quanti ideali si andranno a far friggere ora


Dubito che bastino 5 giorni 
non tieni conto delle speculazioni, ci sarà una fluttuazione dei mercati tipo montagne russa presumo per qualche settimana, chi ha investito in fondi europei gli stia dietro come un cane da tartufo 
intanto il nostro spread sta risalendo


----------



## Skorpio (24 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dubito che bastino 5 giorni
> non tieni conto delle speculazioni, ci sarà una fluttuazione dei mercati tipo montagne russa presumo per qualche settimana, chi ha investito in fondi europei gli stia dietro come un cane da tartufo
> intanto il nostro spread sta risalendo


5 sono pochi è vero...


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dubito che bastino 5 giorni
> non tieni conto delle speculazioni, ci sarà una fluttuazione dei mercati tipo montagne russa presumo per qualche settimana, chi ha investito in fondi europei gli stia dietro come un cane da tartufo
> intanto il nostro spread sta risalendo


Quoto. L' economia drogata della finanza vale 9 volte quella reale. Prima o dopo la differrenza qualcuno dovrà pagarla, speriamo solo non sia questa volta, in questo momento.

Dipenderà tutto dalle politiche che verranno adottate da ora in poi, è quella la vera sfida di adesso.


----------



## bettypage (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Più che meno banche forse minore egemonia finanziaria a livello politico
> da analista per la BCE ti posso dire che per esempio le banche in Italia hanno concesso troppi finanziamenti, in passato,  soprattutto a grandi gruppi economici,  senza alcuna garanzia reale
> gestione degli investimenti pessima, diciamo che ci si auspica che la politica resti fuori dal sistema finanziario e che la classe manageriale  bancaria siano più competenti e ci sia meno conflitto di interessi nei vari CDA
> in tutto questo non sono esenti da responsabilità gli enti consortili legati  a Confindustria, Confartigianato e Confcommercio che spingono a concedere finanziamenti garantendo parte del rischio, rischio che poi sistematicamente non riescono ad onorare o non vogliono onorare
> in sintesi un bel casino


Si intendevo dire potere finanziario. Il grosso problema come dici tu sono i conflitti di interesse.
Comunque in un assetto mondiale odierno pensare di andare da soli rimane davvero utopia come dice@spleen


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto. L' economia drogata della finanza vale 9 volte quella reale. Prima o dopo la differrenza qualcuno dovrà pagarla, speriamo solo non sia questa volta, in questo momento.
> 
> Dipenderà tutto dalle politiche che verranno adottate da ora in poi, è quella la vera sfida di adesso.


Si le decisioni e mosse politiche saranno determinanti 
l'obiettivo immediato è mantenere stabile l'economia, vediamo


----------



## sienne (24 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Si intendevo dire potere finanziario. Il grosso problema come dici tu sono i conflitti di interesse.
> Comunque in un assetto mondiale odierno pensare di andare da soli rimane davvero utopia come dice@spleen



Ciao

non si va da soli ... in un modo o nell'altro i legami continueranno. 
Continueranno soprattutto sui piani politici, economici e anche culturali, con i cosiddetti contratti bilaterali. 


sienne


----------



## bettypage (24 Giugno 2016)

Sto leggendo che la sterlina sta in caduta libera e irlanda del nord e scozia hanno votato pro EU....


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Chiaro, fare lo stato vassallo nel quarto reich non serve a nulla...


Infatti. Storicamente non sono voluti esserlo nè del secondo nè del terzo, era prevedibile che avrebbero rifiutato anche il quarto.


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Puo darsi, ma ricordiamoci bene che in ordine sparso solo la corazzata tedesca sul mercato globale conta qualcosa.
> Farsi dettare regole come parthner o come avversari commerciali non è proprio la stessa cosa.
> 
> Con questo non nego che ci siano problemi di egemonia e di politica interna......


Purtroppo, e dico così perchè amo l'idea di una Europa unita, lo spirito dei cittadini di questo continente è stato tradito. E i nodi stanno arrivando al pettine.


----------



## bettypage (24 Giugno 2016)

http://www.linkiesta.it/it/article/2016/06/24/e-ora-svegliati-europa/30909/

Interessante articolo.


----------



## bettypage (24 Giugno 2016)

http://www.linkiesta.it/it/article/2016/06/24/e-ora-svegliati-europa/30909/

Interessante articolo.
Ricordiamoci che comunque in Italia si è sempre guardato alla poltrona di Roma perchè megli oretribuita di quella di Bruxelles, che se alcune politiche comunitarie ci hanno dannegiato vale la pena guardare chi abbiamo mandato come eurodeputati(iva zanicchi è la prima che mi viene in mente)


----------



## Skorpio (24 Giugno 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non si va da soli ... in un modo o nell'altro i legami continueranno.
> Continueranno soprattutto sui piani politici, economici e anche culturali, con i cosiddetti contratti bilaterali.
> ...


Ma infatti... 
C'è tanta propaganda che droga

I vincoli che impone l UE sono divenuti assurdi x chi produce, e una macchina impazzita, se da anni si delocalizza extra UE come nelle aree balcaniche, non è solo x i salari bassi.

L UE si sta trasformando in un colossale mercato di consumo, rimpinzato di regole e regoline che oltre i confini comunitari nessuno applica.


----------



## eagle (24 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> L'incapacità dell' unione europea ad avviare delle politiche comuni, specialmente estera, e l'attitudine a trasformare in burocratismo sterile le imposizioni legislative comunitarie ha prodotto questo.
> Il rischio reale è che ci si trovi tra non pochi anni a fronteggiare colossi di dimensioni economiche e demografiche procedendo come staterelli in ordine sparso.
> *Quello che gli inglesi non hanno capito è che da soli, sullo scacchiere mondiale non si conta più un cazzo*.


Invece lo hanno capito perfettamente. Gli USA, non l'Europa, sono sempre stati il loro punto di riferimento, soprattutto in politica estera.


----------



## brenin (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Più che meno banche forse minore egemonia finanziaria a livello politico
> da analista per la BCE ti posso dire che per esempio le banche in Italia hanno concesso troppi finanziamenti, in passato,  soprattutto a grandi gruppi economici,  senza alcuna garanzia reale
> gestione degli investimenti pessima, diciamo che ci si auspica che la politica resti fuori dal sistema finanziario e che la *classe manageriale  bancaria siano più competenti e ci sia meno conflitto di interessi nei vari CDA *
> in tutto questo non sono esenti da responsabilità gli enti consortili legati  a Confindustria, Confartigianato e Confcommercio che spingono a concedere finanziamenti garantendo parte del rischio, rischio che poi sistematicamente non riescono ad onorare o non vogliono onorare
> in sintesi un bel casino


Non concordo, o meglio correggerei " più competenti " con " meno collusi " ;  ti cito ad esempio il caso ( uno dei tanti purtroppo )  Sorgenia, gruppo De Benedetti, che ha accumulato 2 miliardi di debiti e poi ceduta alle banche praticamente in stato fallimentare ). Ci sono verbali e segnalazioni di Bankitalia su diversi istituti di credito che non hanno avuto corso o seguito presso le sedi opportune, ci sono intrecci con la politica talmente stretti da non passare inosservati anche ad un orbo.... Quello che preoccupa, o meglio dovrebbe preoccupare, è la massiccia discesa in campo di Cassa depositi e prestiti con "interventi" a sostegno dell'economia....


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Non concordo, o meglio correggerei " più competenti " con " meno collusi " ;  ti cito ad esempio il caso ( uno dei tanti purtroppo )  Sorgenia, gruppo De Benedetti, che ha accumulato 2 miliardi di debiti e poi ceduta alle banche praticamente in stato fallimentare ). Ci sono verbali e segnalazioni di Bankitalia su diversi istituti di credito che non hanno avuto corso o seguito presso le sedi opportune, ci sono intrecci con la politica talmente stretti da non passare inosservati anche ad un orbo.... Quello che preoccupa, o meglio dovrebbe preoccupare, è la massiccia discesa in campo di Cassa depositi e prestiti con "interventi" a sostegno dell'economia....


non volevo essere così incisiva


----------



## bettypage (24 Giugno 2016)

Direi che è un problema non solo italiano /europeo


----------



## eagle (24 Giugno 2016)

Io credo che anche stavolta, per l'ennesima volta, l'Inghilterra abbia dimostrato di essere un grande Paese. E lo dico da convinto europeista quale sono sempre stato. Questa non è l'Europa che abbiamo sognato da bambini, quella fondata sugli ideali di Spinelli, Schuman ed Adenauer. Questa è solo la Grande Germania che è riuscita, a livello economico, a realizzare il suo sogno di dominio mai realmente sopito nonostante le catastrofi delle due guerre mondiali.
Se ci pensate, non è un caso, il più grande sostenitore della UE è proprio la Germania del cancelliere Merkel...
Purtroppo in venti anni di politiche scellerate siamo riusciti a dilapitare un grande patrimonio ideale e culturale ereditato dai nostri padri. Spero che l'uscita del Regno Unito possa rappresentare uno shock tale da far ripensare le politiche comuni, ma su questo nutro grossi dubbi...


----------



## brenin (24 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> http://www.linkiesta.it/it/article/2016/06/24/e-ora-svegliati-europa/30909/
> 
> Interessante articolo.
> Ricordiamoci che comunque in Italia si è sempre guardato alla poltrona di Roma perchè megli oretribuita di quella di Bruxelles, che se alcune politiche comunitarie ci hanno dannegiato vale la pena guardare chi abbiamo mandato come eurodeputati(iva zanicchi è la prima che mi viene in mente)


Molto bello l'articolo,riprende quello di un economista inglese che auspicava l'uscita della GB, paragonandola ad una zavorra per la UE ( no a Schengen,no all'euro,continui negoziati ed accordi; è dai tempi della Thatcher che questi atteggiamenti anti-europei caratterizzano la politica comunitaria inglese ) e sottolineando che - dopo la caduta del muro di Berlino - sarebbe stata la cosa più bella successa in Europa. Ed invitava l'Europa stessa a darsi " una mossa "....


----------



## Skorpio (24 Giugno 2016)

*...*

Tanto tutto il problema si è scatenato a livello di voto x la questione immigrazione.

Tutti ci si gira intorno facendo finta di nulla, ma è cosi

E la deplorevole gestione della stessa ha alimentato spinte scissioniste e nazionaliste.

E questo è l inizio


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Io credo che anche stavolta, per l'ennesima volta, l'Inghilterra abbia dimostrato di essere un grande Paese. E lo dico da convinto europeista quale sono sempre stato. Questa non è l'Europa che abbiamo sognato da bambini, quella fondata sugli ideali di Spinelli, Schuman ed Adenauer. Questa è solo la Grande Germania che è riuscita, a livello economico, a realizzare il suo sogno di dominio mai realmente sopito nonostante le catastrofi delle due guerre mondiali.
> Se ci pensate, non è un caso, il più grande sostenitore della UE è proprio la Germania del cancelliere Merkel...
> Purtroppo in venti anni di politiche scellerate siamo riusciti a dilapitare un grande patrimonio ideale e culturale ereditato dai nostri padri. Spero che l'uscita del Regno Unito possa rappresentare uno shock tale da far ripensare le politiche comuni, ma su questo nutro grossi dubbi...


Sulli ideali traditii sono d'accordo, meno sul fatto che la soluzione sia l'uscita pensando di confrontarsi ad esempio con la Cina da soli.
Sul fatto che la GB guardi agli USA sono d'accordo, forse sono gli USA che non guardano a loro nei termini che gli inglesi sperano.
Io ho memoria di anni migliori dell' Europa, dell' asse franco tedesco e di una Italia chiamata a svecchiarsi e ad approfittare delle opportunità.

Comunque staremo a vedere dai, speriamo solo in bene.


----------



## brenin (24 Giugno 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Io credo che anche stavolta, per l'ennesima volta, l'Inghilterra abbia dimostrato di essere un grande Paese. E lo dico da convinto europeista quale sono sempre stato. Questa non è l'Europa che abbiamo sognato da bambini, quella fondata sugli ideali di Spinelli, Schuman ed Adenauer. Questa è solo la Grande Germania che è riuscita, a livello economico, a realizzare il suo sogno di dominio mai realmente sopito nonostante le catastrofi delle due guerre mondiali.
> Se ci pensate, non è un caso, il più grande sostenitore della UE è proprio la Germania del cancelliere Merkel...
> Purtroppo in venti anni di politiche scellerate* siamo riusciti a dilapitare un grande patrimonio ideale e culturale ereditato dai nostri padri. Spero che l'uscita del Regno Unito possa rappresentare uno shock tale da far ripensare le politiche comuni*, ma su questo nutro grossi dubbi...


Quoto. Quasi la metà del nostro debito pubblico è in mano a paesi ed investitori esteri... vogliamo uscire,come tanto caldeggia il povero Matteo Salvini ? benissimo,allora facciamo come i giapponesi,che hanno un debito pubblico al doppio del pil ed i titoli di stato sono interamente posseduti da banche,istituzioni e cittadini giapponesi.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Giugno 2016)

*...*



brenin ha detto:


> Quoto. Quasi la metà del nostro debito pubblico è in mano a paesi ed investitori esteri... vogliamo uscire,come tanto caldeggia il povero Matteo Salvini ? benissimo,allora facciamo come i giapponesi,che hanno un debito pubblico al doppio del pil ed i titoli di stato sono interamente posseduti da banche,istituzioni e cittadini giapponesi.


Si ma lori si fidano ciecamente dei loro governanti

Te ti fidi di questi 4 trappoloni che abbiamo noi qui?


----------



## Spot (24 Giugno 2016)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/06/22/brexit/

Bell'articolo di un paio di giorni fa.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Spot ha detto:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/06/22/brexit/
> 
> Bell'articolo di un paio di giorni fa.


Si.. Illuminante.

Io conosco una professoressa Inglese di fama int.le che era amica di mamma sin dal dopoguerra, e viene qui periodicamente, tra un giro e l altro x il mondo tra convegni vari, e ogni volta viene a cena da me, ha anche casa qui.

E 20 GG fa era qui e ne parlammo, e lei col suo aplomb inglese, disse che votava leave.

L immigrazione dall est era divenuta assolutamente insostenibile, disse.
E insistere sarebbe stato un suicidio


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per gli stranieri problemi ce ne saranno presumo
> in teoria chi ha una buona professionalità riuscirà a mantenere il posto di lavoro' altri onestamente non so
> sarà interessante vedere come si svilupperà la situazione e soprattutto come si muoverà la GB alla riunione del 28
> intanto il Galles vuole sganciarsi dalla GB, ha un motivo in più per ottenere un'indipendenza, vedremo anche qui


vuoi dire la Scozia, il Galles ha votato in maggioranza per il Leave


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> vuoi dire la Scozia, il Galles ha votato in maggioranza per il Leave


S giusto la scozia :facepalm:


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> L'incapacità dell' unione europea ad avviare delle politiche comuni, specialmente estera, e l'attitudine a trasformare in burocratismo sterile le imposizioni legislative comunitarie ha prodotto questo.
> Il rischio reale è che ci si trovi tra non pochi anni a fronteggiare colossi di dimensioni economiche e demografiche procedendo come staterelli in ordine sparso.
> Quello che gli inglesi non hanno capito è che da soli, sullo scacchiere mondiale non si conta più un cazzo.


loro hanno il Commonwealth alle spalle.  e cmq tra il voto di ieri e l'uscita materiale, ci passano ancora 2 anni.

possono succedere tante cose, tenendo conto che questo era un referendum consultivo, quindi in teoria non vincolante.

Se la Germania e la Merkel finalmente accettano di trattare, non è affatto detto che da qui al 2018 si possa rinegoziare l'adesione inglese.

Peraltro anche in Austria stanno ricontando i voti delle presidenziali perchè hanno un fondato sospetto che quei voti postali non siano proprio pulitissimi.


----------



## brenin (24 Giugno 2016)

qui : http://www.theguardian.com/politics...tion-speech-i-will-go-before-the-autumn-video

c'è il discorso di stamane di Cameron,nel quale annuncia le dimissioni entro l'autunno.
Interessante al minuto 1.40 circa quando parla dei cittadini europei che vivono in GB per i quali dice che " non ci sarà alcun cambiamento *immediato* della loro condizione .... "


----------



## Spot (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per gli stranieri problemi ce ne saranno presumo
> in teoria chi ha una buona professionalità riuscirà a mantenere il posto di lavoro' altri onestamente non so
> sarà interessante vedere come si svilupperà la situazione e soprattutto come si muoverà la GB alla riunione del 28
> intanto il Galles vuole sganciarsi dalla GB, ha un motivo in più per ottenere un'indipendenza, vedremo anche qui


Mh.
Io la vedo nera anche per la sopravvivenza di svariate categorie professionali. Diciamo che al di là delle questioni burocratiche, l'UK potrebbe non essere più un buon posto dove lavorare, e i nostri talenti espatriati ci andranno di mezzo.

Sto leggiucchiando le dichiarazioni fatte dalla RIBA. Sono terrorizzati e ne hanno ben donde.


----------



## brenin (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> loro hanno il Commonwealth alle spalle.  e cmq tra il voto di ieri e l'uscita materiale, ci passano ancora 2 anni.
> 
> possono succedere tante cose, tenendo conto che questo era un referendum consultivo, quindi in teoria non vincolante.
> 
> ...


Perplesso, è dai tempi della Thatcher che si continua a trattare... onestamente non saprei cos'altro la UE possa ancora concedere loro, dopo tutto quello che hanno ottenuto.


----------



## Spot (24 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. Illuminante.
> 
> Io conosco una professoressa Inglese di fama int.le che era amica di mamma sin dal dopoguerra, e viene qui periodicamente, tra un giro e l altro x il mondo tra convegni vari, e ogni volta viene a cena da me, ha anche casa qui.
> 
> ...


Appunto, il problema di fondo è quello, e l'aspetto economico c'entra poco.
Nazionalismo + paura/odio verso l'immigrazione.

Di razionale nel referendum di ieri non c'era assolutamente nulla.


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Perplesso, è dai tempi della Thatcher che si continua a trattare... onestamente non saprei cos'altro la UE possa ancora concedere loro, dopo tutto quello che hanno ottenuto.


di base per gli inglesi l'UE era e doveva restare solo un'area di libero scambio.   all'unione politica sono sempre stati contrari.

l'unica soluzione è trasformare l'unione in una confederazione con limitate competenze su alcune materie.  ma questo significa niente più europarlamento,commissione europea,etc.....ovvero tutti quegli strumenti che hanno consentito alla Germania di imporre la propria egemonia  finora.


Insomma,come al solito, per salvare tutti, tocca fottere i crucchi.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Mh.
> Io la vedo nera anche per la sopravvivenza di svariate categorie professionali. Diciamo che al di là delle questioni burocratiche, l'UK potrebbe non essere più un buon posto dove lavorare, e i nostri talenti espatriati ci andranno di mezzo.
> 
> Sto leggiucchiando le dichiarazioni fatte dalla RIBA. Sono terrorizzati e ne hanno ben donde.


Si, lo capisco benissimo ma molto dipenderà da come agirà anzi reagira' la politica britannica e comunitaria
insomma bisgona gestire il caos della novità e il panico della probabile recessione economica in UK che a cascata creer' qualche problemuccio in Europa
certo se il predecessore di Cameron sarà l'ex sindaco di Londra, per gli stranieri qualche problema più incisivo inevitabilmente ci sarà 
intanto come antipasto ci sarà un aumento delle tasse


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Era una cosa bellissima...
> 
> Se si fosse capito che andava gestita e preservata.. E non nel modo folle e scellerato, creando malcontenti ovunque
> 
> ...


Caciottina ed Alessandra non sono le ragazzine all'Erasmus.   hanno professionalità ed anni di lavoro alle spalle.

i problemi li avranno i lavapiatti e quelli che andavano su senza arte nè parte.   io dico che il leave dobbiamo vederlo come un restart per l'Europa.


----------



## Spot (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Caciottina ed Alessandra non sono le ragazzine all'Erasmus.   hanno professionalità ed anni di lavoro alle spalle.
> 
> i problemi li avranno i lavapiatti e quelli che andavano su senza arte nè parte.   io dico che il leave dobbiamo vederlo come un restart per l'Europa.


Non sono d'accordo.
Se l'UK va in recessione, come dicevo, le persone qualificate come Ale e caciotta ne risentiranno eccome, ANCHE in qualità di straniere.


----------



## marietto (24 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Perplesso, è dai tempi della Thatcher che si continua a trattare... onestamente non saprei cos'altro la UE possa ancora concedere loro, dopo tutto quello che hanno ottenuto.


Mah... Secondo me il problema sarà tenere dentro gli altri alle condizioni attuali...


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Se l'UK va in recessione, come dicevo, le persone qualificate come Ale e caciotta ne risentiranno eccome, ANCHE in qualità di straniere.


per ora la recessione è un'ipotesi, non possiamo prevedere se ci sarà, di che entità sia e che settori colpirà maggiormente.

Considerando che il Brexit formale sarà nel 2018 (ci sono un tot di passaggi formali, ricordo che è unvoto consultivo, in teoria il parlamento inglese potrebbe non tenerne conto, anche se è fantascienza) e che anche in caso di vittoria del Remain, l'UK aveva negoziato condizioni talmente favorevoli da rendere la vittoria del Leave più simbolica che materiale.

quello che penso possa preoccupare amggiormente Caciottina ed Alessandra nel breve è il sentimento popolare nei confronti dei non inglesi.


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Mah... Secondo me il problema sarà tenere dentro gli altri alle condizioni attuali...


alle condizioni attuali l'UE non arriva in fondo al decennio.   l'anno prossimo ci saranno le presidenziali in Francia, va bene che col doppio turno il FN è dura che passi lo sbarramento, ma di sicuro nessuno in Europa vincerà più neppure un'elezione a miss muretto promettendo più Europa.

e se pure la Francia svolta decisamente verso l'euroscetticismo, alla Merkel conviene scappare di corsa.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> per ora la recessione è un'ipotesi, non possiamo prevedere se ci sarà, di che entità sia e che settori colpirà maggiormente.
> 
> Considerando che il Brexit formale sarà nel 2018 (ci sono un tot di passaggi formali, ricordo che è unvoto consultivo, in teoria il parlamento inglese potrebbe non tenerne conto, anche se è fantascienza) e che anche in caso di vittoria del Remain, l'UK aveva negoziato condizioni talmente favorevoli da rendere la vittoria del Leave più simbolica che materiale.
> 
> quello che penso possa preoccupare amggiormente Caciottina ed Alessandra nel breve è il sentimento popolare nei confronti dei non inglesi.


La recessione temo non sia un'ipotesi non foss'altro che per il fatto che l'incertezza la alimenta in modo esponenziale 
altro discorso saperla gestire


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

a me fa sorridere quando si parla di probabile recessione... ma se vi guardate attorno cosa vedete? E' pieno di gente che sta sprofondando, stipendi sempre più bassi, negozi e aziende che chiudono, disoccupazione giovanile terribile... tantissimi anziani che ormai rinunciano a curarsi. E' così sorprendente che i popoli europei siano sempre più disgustati? Ci vorrebbero risposte serie e veloci, se si vogliono davvero evitare derive pericolose.


----------



## Spot (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> per ora la recessione è un'ipotesi, non possiamo prevedere se ci sarà, di che entità sia e che settori colpirà maggiormente.
> 
> Considerando che il Brexit formale sarà nel 2018 (ci sono un tot di passaggi formali, ricordo che è unvoto consultivo, in teoria il parlamento inglese potrebbe non tenerne conto, anche se è fantascienza) e che anche in caso di vittoria del Remain, l'UK aveva negoziato condizioni talmente favorevoli da rendere la vittoria del Leave più simbolica che materiale.
> 
> quello che penso possa preoccupare amggiormente Caciottina ed Alessandra nel breve è il sentimento popolare nei confronti dei non inglesi.


L'accordo commerciale con l'Europa è già una delle cose più favorevoli che ci siano, e non possono avere molto altro.
Il problema è che in UK vogliono mantenere i privilegi commerciali e AL CONTEMPO bloccare i confini nei confronti dei flussi migratori.

COSA CHE NON SI PUO' FARE.


----------



## Spot (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> a me fa sorridere quando si parla di probabile recessione... ma se vi guardate attorno cosa vedete? E' pieno di gente che sta sprofondando, stipendi sempre più bassi, negozi e aziende che chiudono, disoccupazione giovanile terribile... tantissimi anziani che ormai rinunciano a curarsi. E' così sorprendente che i popoli europei siano sempre più disgustati? Ci vorrebbero risposte serie e veloci, se si vogliono davvero evitare derive pericolose.


Infatti la recessione già c'è, semplicemente si possono fare passi falsi per sprofondarci dentro ancora più velocemente.
E il Brexit è un passo falso.


----------



## marietto (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> alle condizioni attuali l'UE non arriva in fondo al decennio.   l'anno prossimo ci saranno le presidenziali in Francia, va bene che col doppio turno il FN è dura che passi lo sbarramento, ma di sicuro nessuno in Europa vincerà più neppure un'elezione a miss muretto promettendo più Europa.
> 
> e se pure la Francia svolta decisamente verso l'euroscetticismo, alla Merkel conviene scappare di corsa.


Esatto...


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Infatti la recessione già c'è, semplicemente si possono fare passi falsi per sprofondarci dentro ancora più velocemente.
> E il Brexit è un passo falso.


Per gli inglesi? Non ne sono così convinto, nel medio lungo periodo. E ad ogni modo, certamente la democrazia non gliela possiamo insegnare noi. Ho sentito Mario Monti ed altri soloni affermare che il popolo non va consultato su decisioni così importanti...


----------



## marietto (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La recessione temo non sia un'ipotesi non foss'altro che per il fatto che l'incertezza la alimenta in modo esponenziale
> altro discorso saperla gestire


E' molto probabile...  Ci sarà certamente un impatto iniziale da lacrime e sangue, credo. Poi se sarà vera e propria recessione o meno dipende da tanti fattori.

Comunque il soggetto messo peggio mi sa che è proprio l'UE. Se lo UK va in recessione gli effetti di questa si faranno sentire anche nel resto d'europa, ma se NON va in recessione, c'è la fila per uscire...


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La recessione temo non sia un'ipotesi non foss'altro che per il fatto che l'incertezza la alimenta in modo esponenziale
> altro discorso saperla gestire


sono molto più fiducioso nella capacità inglese di gestire una breve recessione, per loro fortuna di socialisti ne hanno più pochi.



Spot ha detto:


> L'accordo commerciale con l'Europa è già una delle cose più favorevoli che ci siano, e non possono avere molto altro.
> Il problema è che in UK vogliono mantenere i privilegi commerciali e AL CONTEMPO bloccare i confini nei confronti dei flussi migratori.
> 
> COSA CHE NON SI PUO' FARE.


il Regno Unito è un'isola.   ed il mare del nord non è affrontabile coi barconi come il Mediterraneo.    e per presidiare l'eurotunnel non servono masse di soldati.

io non credo che l'UK voglia bloccare.  penso che voglia introdurre un sistema alla neozelandese.   che poi è quello che vorrei anche per l'Italia.


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Per gli inglesi? Non ne sono così convinto, nel medio lungo periodo. E ad ogni modo, certamente la democrazia non gliela possiamo insegnare noi. Ho sentito Mario Monti ed altri soloni affermare che il popolo non va consultato su decisioni così importanti...


in un paese civile uno come Mario Monti avrebbe un solo destino.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> a me fa sorridere quando si parla di probabile recessione... ma se vi guardate attorno cosa vedete? E' pieno di gente che sta sprofondando, stipendi sempre più bassi, negozi e aziende che chiudono, disoccupazione giovanile terribile... tantissimi anziani che ormai rinunciano a curarsi. E' così sorprendente che i popoli europei siano sempre più disgustati? Ci vorrebbero risposte serie e veloci, se si vogliono davvero evitare derive pericolose.


La recessione può essere ancora più incisiva 

la gran Bretagna dovrà rinegoziare tutti gli scambi commerciali import ed export, in quali termini si vedrà, ripercussioni ce ne saranno 

investimenti esteri : ora come ora chi pensi voglia investire ingenti capitale in UK ? 

diciamo che ci vorrà del tempo per stabilizzare certe reazioni, politicamente non dovranno sbagliare nulla nei prossimi due anni


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> in un paese civile uno come Mario Monti avrebbe un solo destino.


fucilazione alla schiena?


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La recessione può essere ancora più incisiva
> 
> la gran Bretagna dovrà rinegoziare tutti gli scambi commerciali import ed export, in quali termini si vedrà, ripercussioni ce ne saranno
> 
> ...


stabilizzare le reazioni ok.   anche solo a giudicare il non tanto piccolo ambito del calcio, direi che tutto il mondo vuole investire in UK.    ad arabi,cinesi,russi,americani,australiani, che l'UK non sia più nell'UE frega onestamente fava.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

Intanto le borsa italiana, grava e Spagna sono oltre il 10 % di perdite , la Grecia è giunta al 17% 

il rischio è che gli investitori esteri fuggano anche dai paesi europei più deboli


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> stabilizzare le reazioni ok.   anche solo a giudicare il non tanto piccolo ambito del calcio, direi che tutto il mondo vuole investire in UK.    ad arabi,cinesi,russi,americani,australiani, che l'UK non sia più nell'UE frega onestamente fava.


Fino a ieri da domani si vedrà


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> stabilizzare le reazioni ok.   anche solo a giudicare il non tanto piccolo ambito del calcio, direi che *tutto il mondo vuole investire in UK.    ad arabi,cinesi,russi,americani,australiani, che l'UK non sia più nell'UE frega onestamente fava*.


Ne sono convinto anch'io. Non a caso la casa regnante si è schierata per l'uscita. E senza dubbio, non sono degli sprovveduti.


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> fucilazione alla schiena?


ovviamente non dovrebbe essere il solo al muro.


----------



## banshee (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> a me fa sorridere quando si parla di probabile recessione... ma se vi guardate attorno cosa vedete? E' pieno di gente che sta sprofondando, stipendi sempre più bassi, negozi e aziende che chiudono, disoccupazione giovanile terribile... tantissimi anziani che ormai rinunciano a curarsi. E' così sorprendente che i popoli europei siano sempre più disgustati? Ci vorrebbero risposte serie e veloci, se si vogliono davvero evitare derive pericolose.


quoto.

lo sai che hanno iniziato a chiudere i negozi in Prati? dietro il vaticano.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono molto più fiducioso nella capacità inglese di gestire una breve recessione, per loro fortuna di socialisti ne hanno più pochi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei un inguaribile ottimista 
Ne riparliamo più avanti


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto.
> 
> lo sai che hanno iniziato a chiudere i negozi in Prati? dietro il vaticano.


Addirittura in Prati? Qui è una strage, stanno chiudendo in tantissimi...


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ne sono convinto anch'io. Non a caso la casa regnante si è schierata per l'uscita. E senza dubbio, non sono degli sprovveduti.


hai sentito che stanno emergendo conferme dei brogli elettorali per le presidenziali austriache?


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ovviamente non dovrebbe essere il solo al muro.


sarebbe un'ingiustizia lasciarlo lì tutto solo


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai sentito che stanno emergendo conferme dei brogli elettorali per le presidenziali austriache?


Avevo pochi dubbi...


----------



## Spot (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ne sono convinto anch'io. Non a caso la casa regnante si è schierata per l'uscita. E senza dubbio, non sono degli sprovveduti.


Io invece ho seri dubbi..


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Io invece ho seri dubbi..


Io ho seri dubbi sulla tenuta del nostro tessuto sociale e della democrazia qui in Italia... brexit o non brexit. Ma vabbè


----------



## marietto (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> sarebbe un'ingiustizia lasciarlo lì tutto solo


Non so se c'è muro a sufficenza...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ne sono convinto anch'io. Non a caso la casa regnante si è schierata per l'uscita. E senza dubbio, non sono degli sprovveduti.


Se citi la casa regnante non citi delle cime, diciamolo .. Cambia soggetti


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se citi la casa regnante non citi delle cime, diciamolo .. Cambia soggetti


Tu pensi? Ne vedi tante di cime al governo qui da noi? 
La casa regnante inglese ha il grande merito di aver dato coraggio e guidato un popolo, che da solo si è saputo opporre a Hitler nei primi anni più duri della guerra. Se è così amata dagli inglesi, proprio dei deficienti non saranno...:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non so se c'è muro a sufficenza...


i mattoni non mancano...


----------



## bettypage (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono molto più fiducioso nella capacità inglese di gestire una breve recessione, per loro fortuna di socialisti ne hanno più pochi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perplesso ma sta fiducia da dove ti arriva? Per me hanno fatto un salto nel buio e cosa non da poco la Scozia vuole rimanere.
Ma poi dici che ad Ale e Cacio la cosa non tocca? A parte la caccia allo straniero ma a livello pratico cosa succede per esempio con il sistema sanitario? Persino i voli aerei potrebbero costare di piùvisto che sono regolamentati dalla eu.
Ad ogni modo come hai giustamente detto è un referendum consultivo e il processo per lasciare l europa durerebbe anni.
Noto però che il M5s ha giá ritrattato la sua posizione:rotfl:


----------



## Ross (24 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Perplesso ma sta fiducia da dove ti arriva? Per me *hanno fatto un salto nel buio* e cosa non da poco la Scozia vuole rimanere.
> Ma poi dici che ad Ale e Cacio la cosa non tocca? A parte la caccia allo straniero ma a livello pratico cosa succede per esempio con il sistema sanitario? Persino i voli aerei potrebbero costare di piùvisto che sono regolamentati dalla eu.
> Ad ogni modo come hai giustamente detto è un referendum consultivo e il processo per lasciare l europa durerebbe anni.
> Noto però che il M5s ha giá ritrattato la sua posizione:rotfl:


Pienamente d'accordo con la betty: la storia ci dirà se han fatto bene o male.

Certo si è sempre trattato di un elemento estremamente scomodo e scontento all'interno della UE (che credo stia pagando per non essere rimasta ai 15 membri).

Quanto ai pentastellati...che ti aspettavi?


----------



## brenin (24 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Pienamente d'accordo con la betty: la storia ci dirà se han fatto bene o male.
> 
> Certo si è sempre trattato di un elemento estremamente scomodo e scontento all'interno della UE (che credo stia pagando per non essere rimasta ai 15 membri).
> 
> Quanto ai* pentastellati*...che ti aspettavi?


Brevissimo OT.... adesso voglio vedere come gestiranno i 13 miliardi di debito del Comune di Roma...


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Perplesso ma sta fiducia da dove ti arriva? Per me hanno fatto un salto nel buio e cosa non da poco la Scozia vuole rimanere.
> Ma poi dici che ad Ale e Cacio la cosa non tocca? A parte la caccia allo straniero ma a livello pratico cosa succede per esempio con il sistema sanitario? Persino i voli aerei potrebbero costare di piùvisto che sono regolamentati dalla eu.
> Ad ogni modo come hai giustamente detto è un referendum consultivo e il processo per lasciare l europa durerebbe anni.
> Noto però che il M5s ha giá ritrattato la sua posizione:rotfl:


il processo di uscita dura circa 2 anni, se non trovano accordi più veloci.     non hanno fatto un salto nel buio, hanno il Commonwealth alle spalle, hanno la lingua franca di finanza e scienza e non hanno mai adottato nè Euro nè una buona parte dei trattati europei.    e Cameron aveva già negoziato uno statuto speciale per cui ad esempio i clandestini non se li beccavano in ogni caso.

La Scozia vuole rimanere per lo stesso motivo per cui l'altr'anno non ha votato per l'indipendenza.  ovvero i fondi comunitari, chè l'economia scozzese da sola è debolina.

Ad Ale e Caciottina conviene ora valutare l'ipotesi di prendere la cittadinanza, mi pare siano su da abbastanza tempo.
ma non facendo le lavapiatti, non mi farei prendere dal panico fossi in loro.

sul resto direi che siano problemi risolvibili.   continueranno anche a girare il Trono di Spade, vai tranquilla.

Il problema è che l'Italia è l'unica a non aver un partito davvero euroscettico come l'UKIP inglese. noi al massimo abbiamo Salvini.


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Brevissimo OT.... adesso voglio vedere come gestiranno i 13 miliardi di debito del Comune di Roma...


Bisognerebbe soprattutto vedere come e perchè i precedenti amministratori hanno creato un buco del genere a bilancio, visti poi gli splendidi risultati ottenuti nella gestione delle municipalizzate.


----------



## Ross (24 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Brevissimo OT.... adesso voglio vedere come gestiranno i 13 miliardi di debito del Comune di Roma...





Nobody ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe soprattutto vedere come e perchè i precedenti amministratori hanno creato un buco del genere a bilancio, visti poi gli splendidi risultati ottenuti nella gestione delle municipalizzate.


Prima delle elezioni il mio personalissimo dubbio era proprio: "adesso chi ha il coraggio di prendersi una gatta da pelare come il disastro di Roma?".


----------



## Alessandra (24 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Perplesso ma sta fiducia da dove ti arriva? Per me hanno fatto un salto nel buio e cosa non da poco la Scozia vuole rimanere.
> Ma poi dici che ad Ale e Cacio la cosa non tocca? A parte la caccia allo straniero ma a livello pratico cosa succede per esempio con il sistema sanitario? Persino i voli aerei potrebbero costare di piùvisto che sono regolamentati dalla eu.
> Ad ogni modo come hai giustamente detto è un referendum consultivo e il processo per lasciare l europa durerebbe anni.
> Noto però che il M5s ha giá ritrattato la sua posizione:rotfl:


Betty,  ci tocca eccome.  Ieri poi ho dimenticato di quotarti ma si'...ero preoccupata e oggi ancora di piu.
Già a lavoro vedo l'arroganza. ...e'"come quel sottile atteggiamento dove c'è un perdente e l'altro si sente superiore.  A breve non avremo più la stessa libertà.  Il cambiamento è concreto, ,con nuovi impedimenti e più burocrazia. ...e psicologiCo. ...noi siamo gli stranieri che hanno stufato. ...quelli dell'esodo di massa. ...
Cambia, ,cambiera '....


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Tu pensi? Ne vedi tante di cime al governo qui da noi?
> *La casa regnante inglese ha il grande merito di aver dato coraggio e guidato un popolo, che da solo si è saputo opporre a Hitler* nei primi anni più duri della guerra. Se è così amata dagli inglesi, proprio dei deficienti non saranno...:singleeye:


Un tempo si. 
Oggi ha il grande merito di riempire i rotocalchi, business.....
 Del resto sai cosa gliene frega a loro della brexit o meno, con i patrimoni che hanno. 
Nei rovesci della storia a rimetterci sono sempre le fasce più deboli.


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Un tempo si.
> Oggi ha il grande merito di riempire i rotocalchi, business.....
> Del resto sai cosa gliene frega a loro della brexit o meno, con i patrimoni che hanno.
> Nei rovesci della storia a rimetterci sono sempre le fasce più deboli.


Penso che i nostri leaders sarebbero felici di essere amati come lo è the Queen dal suo popolo... evidentemente o sono coglioni gli inglesi, o qualche dubbio su di noi me lo metterei


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe soprattutto vedere come e perchè i precedenti amministratori hanno creato un buco del genere a bilancio, visti poi gli splendidi risultati ottenuti nella gestione delle municipalizzate.





Ross ha detto:


> Prima delle elezioni il mio personalissimo dubbio era proprio: "adesso chi ha il coraggio di prendersi una gatta da pelare come il disastro di Roma?".


infatti io la Raggi non la invidio affatto.    o cava il coniglio dal cilindro oppure il trappolone per far implodere il M5S scatta.   a Roma PD e FI hanno voluto perdere.



Alessandra ha detto:


> Betty,  ci tocca eccome.  Ieri poi ho dimenticato di quotarti ma si'...ero preoccupata e oggi ancora di piu.
> Già a lavoro vedo l'arroganza. ...e'"come quel sottile atteggiamento dove c'è un perdente e l'altro si sente superiore.  A breve non avremo più la stessa libertà.  Il cambiamento è concreto, ,con nuovi impedimenti e più burocrazia. ...e psicologiCo. ...noi siamo gli stranieri che hanno stufato. ...quelli dell'esodo di massa. ...
> Cambia, ,cambiera '....


come già detto, ci vogliono 2 anni per formalizzare l'uscita. hai il tempo per riflettere se ti conviene rimanere lì o andare altrove.



spleen ha detto:


> Un tempo si.
> Oggi ha il grande merito di riempire i rotocalchi, business.....
> Del resto sai cosa gliene frega a loro della brexit o meno, con i patrimoni che hanno.
> Nei rovesci della storia a rimetterci sono sempre le fasce più deboli.


mah William mi sembra decisamente più sveglio del padre.  Elisabetta II tiene duro proprio in attesa che il nipote maturi abbastanza per prendere il trono.


----------



## Ross (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti io la Raggi non la invidio affatto.    o cava il coniglio dal cilindro oppure il trappolone per far implodere il M5S scatta.   *a Roma PD e FI hanno voluto perdere*.



Non lo volevo scrivere...ma temo sia stato sul serio la loro considerazione.


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Penso che i nostri leaders sarebbero felici di essere amati come lo è the Queen dal suo popolo... evidentemente o sono coglioni gli inglesi, o qualche dubbio su di noi me lo metterei


Amino pure la loro cazzo di regina, questo non li fa migliori degli altri.

Per come la penso io la monarchia è un retaggio dell 'età feudale e le case regnanti solo un branco di parassiti incacciabili.

Egalitè.


----------



## Alessandra (24 Giugno 2016)

Esco da questo thread.
Due anni.....ma di che??
Meglio che esco....oggi non è giornata ho le palle girate


----------



## bettypage (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il processo di uscita dura circa 2 anni, se non trovano accordi più veloci.     non hanno fatto un salto nel buio, hanno il Commonwealth alle spalle, hanno la lingua franca di finanza e scienza e non hanno mai adottato nè Euro nè una buona parte dei trattati europei.    e Cameron aveva già negoziato uno statuto speciale per cui ad esempio i clandestini non se li beccavano in ogni caso.
> 
> La Scozia vuole rimanere per lo stesso motivo per cui l'altr'anno non ha votato per l'indipendenza.  ovvero i fondi comunitari, chè l'economia scozzese da sola è debolina.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace che da telefono sono sempre sintetica e vorrei argomentare meglio.
Non condivido la tua analisi
" Londra non otterrà nessun accesso privilegiato al mercato interno  e considerando che le esportazioni britanniche verso il il Mercato Interno Ue rappresentano il 13% del PIL, contro il 3% di quanto accade per il resto dei Paesi Ue verso il Regno Unito... Ma non basta. Nell'ottica di un probabile accordo di libero scambio tra Ue e Stati Uniti, il Regno Unito rischierebbe di trovarsi tagliato fuori anche dalle relazioni economiche con Washington." (ho fatto taglia incolla x comodità)
Poi se irlanda del nord e e scozia volessero andarsene? Ti pare poco?


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non lo volevo scrivere...ma temo sia stato sul serio la loro considerazione.


non potevano vincere, perchè sanno che dietro i disastri Alemanno e Marino ci stanno accordi sottobanco solo parzialmente emersi con mafia Capitale.

e hanno tutto l'interesse a far bruciare la credibilità del M5S, che non ha mai amministrato un'entità così grande.
Certo c'è il "rischio" che la Raggi abbia io coraggio di derattizzare tutta la pubblica dirigenza comunale (sta lì il cancro) quindi mi aspetto che nel breve diventi un bersaglio facile di TV e giornali.

ma se le strade di Roma da qui a 2 anni smettono di essere un groviera e riesca a far fare Olimpiadi e stadio nuovo della Roma senza scandali ed appalti truccati, nel 2018 il M5S prende anche il governo nazionale.


----------



## bettypage (24 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Betty,  ci tocca eccome.  Ieri poi ho dimenticato di quotarti ma si'...ero preoccupata e oggi ancora di piu.
> Già a lavoro vedo l'arroganza. ...e'"come quel sottile atteggiamento dove c'è un perdente e l'altro si sente superiore.  A breve non avremo più la stessa libertà.  Il cambiamento è concreto, ,con nuovi impedimenti e più burocrazia. ...e psicologiCo. ...noi siamo gli stranieri che hanno stufato. ...quelli dell'esodo di massa. ...
> Cambia, ,cambiera '....


Mi dispiace, siete quelli che rubano il lavoro immagino. Speriamo che si ravvedano e che sono più svantaggi che vantaggi. È davvero anacronistico pensare di bastarsi da soli


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Mi spiace che da telefono sono sempre sintetica e vorrei argomentare meglio.
> Non condivido la tua analisi
> " Londra non otterrà nessun accesso privilegiato al mercato interno  e considerando che le esportazioni britanniche verso il il Mercato Interno Ue rappresentano il 13% del PIL, contro il 3% di quanto accade per il resto dei Paesi Ue verso il Regno Unito... Ma non basta. Nell'ottica di un probabile accordo di libero scambio tra Ue e Stati Uniti, il Regno Unito rischierebbe di trovarsi tagliato fuori anche dalle relazioni economiche con Washington." (ho fatto taglia incolla x comodità)
> Poi se irlanda del nord e e scozia volessero andarsene? Ti pare poco?


perdonami, chi le scritte ste cazzate?

L'Irlanda del Nord non va da nessuna parte.   la Scozia forse potrebbe, ma se non ricordo male, non possono riproporre il referendum secessionista prima del 2024.     ed in 8 anni hai voglia a riprendere l'economia.

Su Washington meglio aspettare novembre, prima di fare previsioni.


----------



## bettypage (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> perdonami, chi le scritte ste cazzate?
> 
> L'Irlanda del Nord non va da nessuna parte.   la Scozia forse potrebbe, ma se non ricordo male, non possono riproporre il referendum secessionista prima del 2024.     ed in 8 anni hai voglia a riprendere l'economia.
> 
> Su Washington meglio aspettare novembre, prima di fare previsioni.


La scozia aveva già dichiarato che in caso di vittoria x l uscita avrebbe richiesto un nuovo referendum, comunque dividersi non è mai un bene. 
L umore di Ale dovrebbe farti capire come cambiano le cose sull immediato, per noi del popolino.
e il picio che dice ste strunzate è il crucco  Wolfgang Schauble , super ministro delle finanze


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> *Amino pure la loro cazzo di regina, questo non li fa migliori degli altri.
> *
> Per come la penso io la monarchia è un retaggio dell 'età feudale e le case regnanti solo un branco di parassiti incacciabili.
> Egalitè.


Nemmeno peggiori. 
Egalitè? Dove? :singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> La scozia aveva già dichiarato che in caso di vittoria x l uscita avrebbe richiesto un nuovo referendum, comunque dividersi non è mai un bene.
> L umore di Ale dovrebbe farti capire come cambiano le cose sull immediato, per noi del popolino.
> e il picio che dice ste strunzate è il crucco  Wolfgang Schauble , super ministro delle finanze


avrei dovuto immaginare che fosse quel coglione lì.    La Scozia può dichiarare quello che le pare, ma o fa una secessione militare (solo che William Wallace mi pare sia morto) oppure aspetta il 2024.  e nel frattempo la smette di campare di sussidi.

a me spiace che Alessandra sia arrabbiata, ma se è vero che scozzesi, 3/4 dell'Irlanda del Nord ed un terzo di gallesi hanno votato Remain, vuol dire che gli inglesi hanno votato Leave al 70%.  

nonostante il "casuale" omicidio di Jo Cox.     e non mi venite a dire che i giovani non hanno votato Leave, perchè con l'84% di votanti, vuol dire che hanno votato non solo i vecchi o i quarantenni.

Quindi meglio riflettere sul perchè si sia arrivati a queste percentuali.   che il Brexit non è nato ieri sera.


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> La scozia aveva già dichiarato che in caso di vittoria x l uscita avrebbe richiesto un nuovo referendum, comunque dividersi non è mai un bene.
> L umore di Ale dovrebbe farti capire come cambiano le cose sull immediato, per noi del popolino.
> *e il picio che dice ste strunzate è il crucco  Wolfgang Schauble , super ministro delle finanze*


Praticamente, una merdaccia


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> *avrei dovuto immaginare che fosse quel coglione lì. *   La Scozia può dichiarare quello che le pare, ma o fa una secessione militare (solo che William Wallace mi pare sia morto) oppure aspetta il 2024.  e nel frattempo la smette di campare di sussidi.
> 
> a me spiace che Alessandra sia arrabbiata, ma se è vero che scozzesi, 3/4 dell'Irlanda del Nord ed un terzo di gallesi hanno votato Remain, vuol dire che gli inglesi hanno votato Leave al 70%.
> 
> ...


il più amato dagli europei...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Tu pensi? Ne vedi tante di cime al governo qui da noi?
> La casa regnante inglese ha il grande merito di aver dato coraggio e guidato un popolo, che da solo si è saputo opporre a Hitler nei primi anni più duri della guerra. Se è così amata dagli inglesi, proprio dei deficienti non saranno...:singleeye:


Sto parlando di competenza economico finanziaria non di patriottismo, però 

Da forexiinfo.it




L’uscita del Regno Unito dall’Unione Europea potrebbe avere conseguenze piuttosto forti dal punto di vista economico.Infatti secondo uno studio della Bertelsmann Stiftung in collaborazione con l’Ifo Institute di Monaco, la Brexit potrebbe costare ai contribuenti inglesi circa 313 miliardi di Euro con il Pil in contrazione del 14% nell’arco di 12 anni.Lo studio prende in considerazione due tipi di isolamento del Regno Unito a seguito della Brexit: uno più leggero e uno più pesante.Nel caso dello scenario più accomodante la perdita pro capite del Pil si attesterebbe a 220 euro, mentre nel caso di scenario più sfavorevole la perdita pro capite arriverebbe a 1025 euro.L’uscita del Regno Unito permetterebbe la cancellazione delle spese versate all’UE nella partecipazione al budget europeo, consistenti nello 0,5% del Pil che tuttavia non bilancerebbero l’emorragia di Pil causata dalla Brexit.Nel report di Bertelsmann vengono anche analizzati gli effetti sui vari settori dell’economia inglese. Una Brexit potrebbe indispettire non poco i Paesi dell’UE che potrebbero decidere di regolamentare in maniera più stringente gli scambi con il Regno Unito. Una mossa del genere influenzerebbe diversi settori dell’economia inglese e per ognuno di loro avrebbe effetti più o meno pesanti.Il settore finanziario perderebbe un 5% e potrebbe appesantirsi nel caso in cui molti degli istituti finanziari con base a Londra decidessero di spostare le loro sedi nelle capitali finanziarie dell’Eurozona tipo Francoforte.Il settore chimico è quello che subirebbe le perdite più alte stimate in un 11%. Gli altri settori più appesantiti sarebbero quello dell’automotive, meccanico e dell’ingegneria perché sono ormai troppo radicati nelle economie europee.[h=3]Brexit: gli effetti per l’economia UE sarebbero meno gravi ma comunque incisivi[/h]Di contro, per i Paesi dell’UE rimanenti la Brexit avrebbe un impatto nettamente meno significativo ma comunque incisivo.Prendendo a riferimento l’altra economia più forte in UE ossia la Germania, lo studio mostra cifre ben diverse.In uno scenario di basso isolamento negli scambi per l’Uk la Germania brucerebbe 8,7 miliardi di euro di Pil, mentre nel caso più sfavorevole ne perderebbe 58. In termini di pro capite, il caso più favorevole costerebbe 100 euro, mentre il caso più sfavorevole 700.I settori più colpiti sarebbero quello dell’automotive con perdite stimate intorno al 2%, il settore dell’elettronica, quello siderurgico e il settore alimentare. Questo studio non tiene conto dello scandalo Volkswagen che da solo potrebbe costare già l’1,1% del Pil tedesco.Inoltre, per compensare la mancanza dei contributi al budget europeo da parte del Regno Unito, la sola Germania dovrebbe versare 2,5 miliardi di euro in più rispetto a quanto già versa.[h=3]Brexit: le stime economiche nascondono la paura di un’uscita a catena dall’UE?[/h]Ora, quanto mostrato da Bertelsmann è uno scenario che si potrà avverare nel miglior caso entro 2 anni. Questo è ciò che prevede l’articolo 50 del Trattato dell’Unione Europea, il quale stabilisce in 2 anni il termine limite entro cui rinegoziare gli accordi con il Paese uscente.La cosa sembra difficilmente praticabile visto che andrebbero rinegoziati tutti gli accordi vigenti punto per punto ed è probabile che si giunga ad un accordo di transizione prima che l’uscita del Regno Unito sia effettiva. Bertelsmann in realtà calcola solo costi economici ma non politici.L’uscita di scena del Regno Unito potrebbe far scattare sogni di uscita sopiti in altri Paesi UE, come ad esempio Spagna, Portogallo, Grecia e Italia che sono stufe di politiche di austerity che durano ormai da anni.Anche la Francia non è esente da venti di indipendenza europea, visto il successo di Marine Le Pen nelle recenti elezioni regionali che hanno fatto capire come i francesi comincino ad essere insofferenti alle politiche europee.Il cataclisma economico evidenziato da Bentelsmann così come Goldman Sachs o dalla Confindustria inglese (CBI) (tramite una ricerca di PriceWaterhouseCoopers) è ipotetico e sottintende le preoccupazioni di carattere forse più politico che non economico dei Paesi UE convinti (Germania e blocco nordico).

La Brexit potrebbe rappresentare la fine della zona Euro e dell’Unione Europea e questo preoccupa più di tutto. Le cifre da capogiro come perdite per il Regno Unito da 100£ miliardi (per la CBI, €330 miliardi per Bentelsmann) e aumento della disoccupazione nell’ordine di 2-3 punti percentuali non sembrano veritiere ma forse messe in giro più per far cambiare idea al popolo inglese, nettamente spaccato sulla permanenza nell’Unione Europea.Attualmente, il rischio Brexit ha più carattere politico che non economico, per quest’ultimo bisognerà aspettare due o più anni per vederne gli effetti.


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> il più amato dagli europei...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Schauble dovrebbe semmai preoccuparsi delle esportazioni di BMW e Mercedes in UK.   e sperare che in Austria confermino che le elezioni presidenziali sono state regolari, chè se esce fuori che hanno truccato il voto postale per non far vincere il candidato dell'FPO, altro che Brexit.

ci sono almeno 6 nazioni pronte a secedere domattina, se fossero veri i brogli.


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sto parlando di* competenza economico finanziaria non di patriottismo*, però


Questo fa capire cosa è diventata la UE. Un mostro che passa sopra tutto e tutti in nome della finanza, e che ha come unico dio il denaro e come sacerdoti i burocrati non eletti di Bruxelles.
Poi ci si meraviglia che la gente ormai possa odiare tutto questo.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Perplesso ma sta fiducia da dove ti arriva? Per me hanno fatto un salto nel buio e cosa non da poco la Scozia vuole rimanere.
> Ma poi dici che ad Ale e Cacio la cosa non tocca? A parte la caccia allo straniero ma a livello pratico cosa succede per esempio con il sistema sanitario? Persino i voli aerei potrebbero costare di piùvisto che sono regolamentati dalla eu.
> Ad ogni modo come hai giustamente detto è un referendum consultivo e il processo per lasciare l europa durerebbe anni.
> Noto però che il M5s ha giá ritrattato la sua posizione:rotfl:


ma infatti, per gli stranieri non residenti sarà vita dura, ho visto ora ora un prospettino dei balzelli da superare per restare, perdono  diritti e agevolazioni acquisite se UK fosse rimasta in UE 
sono tutte procedure da rinegoziare e toccherà vedere in quali termini 
vediamo....


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Schauble dovrebbe semmai preoccuparsi delle esportazioni di BMW e Mercedes in UK.   e sperare che in Austria confermino che le elezioni presidenziali sono state regolari, chè se esce fuori che hanno truccato il voto postale per non far vincere il candidato dell'FPO, altro che Brexit.
> 
> ci sono almeno 6 nazioni pronte a secedere domattina, se fossero veri i brogli.


Vero. Però dai, abbiamo dato 6 miliardi alla democratica Turchia (che ogni tanto spara pure sulle famigliole di profughi), queste son cose importanti!


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

"La  Brexit potrebbe rappresentare la fine della zona Euro e dell’Unione  Europea e questo preoccupa più di tutto. Le cifre da capogiro come  perdite per il Regno Unito da 100£ miliardi (per la CBI, €330 miliardi  per Bentelsmann) e aumento della disoccupazione nell’ordine di 2-3 punti  percentuali non sembrano veritiere ma forse messe in giro più per far  cambiare idea al popolo inglese, nettamente spaccato sulla permanenza  nell’Unione Europea.Attualmente,  il rischio Brexit ha più carattere politico che non economico, per  quest’ultimo bisognerà aspettare due o più anni per vederne gli effetti."


_non sembrano veritiere ma forse messe in giro più per far cambiare idea al popolo inglese.


_Direi che basta questo.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Betty,  ci tocca eccome.  Ieri poi ho dimenticato di quotarti ma si'...ero preoccupata e oggi ancora di piu.
> Già a lavoro vedo l'arroganza. ...e'"come quel sottile atteggiamento dove c'è un perdente e l'altro si sente superiore.  A breve non avremo più la stessa libertà.  Il cambiamento è concreto, ,con nuovi impedimenti e più burocrazia. ...e psicologiCo. ...noi siamo gli stranieri che hanno stufato. ...quelli dell'esodo di massa. ...
> Cambia, ,cambiera '....


 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] leggi e ripeti "non ci ho capito un cazzo" 
mi dispiace Ale  spero riusciranno a trovare soluzioni apprezzabili


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Un tempo si.
> Oggi ha il grande merito di riempire i rotocalchi, business.....
> Del resto sai cosa gliene frega a loro della brexit o meno, con i patrimoni che hanno.
> Nei rovesci della storia a rimetterci sono sempre le fasce più deboli.


Veramente i regnanti creano un sacco di problemi economici perché costano al popolo una tombola


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Esco da questo thread.
> Due anni.....ma di che??
> Meglio che esco....oggi non è giornata ho le palle girate


:abbraccio:


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Nemmeno peggiori.
> *Egalitè? Dove? *:singleeye:


Nel fatto che il nonno del nonno del nonno del nonno del nonno, della regina era pure lui uno stronzo qualsiasi (cit).


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> @_perplesso_ leggi e ripeti "non ci ho capito un cazzo"
> mi dispiace Ale  spero riusciranno a trovare soluzioni apprezzabili


veramente chi non ha capito fava è chi ha creduto all'UE.   io non ho creduto che il Brexit potesse farcela, ma è veramente l'ultima spiaggia per indurre Berlino e Bruxelles a ragionare.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Veramente i regnanti creano un sacco di problemi economici perché costano al popolo una tombola



Buckingham Palace costa molto ma molto meno del Quirinale.    informati.


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Veramente i regnanti creano un sacco di problemi economici perché costano al popolo una tombola


E pensa che c'è chi rivorrebbe indietro pure i savoiardi.....
ma mi sa che oggi come oggi l'unica seria applicazione sarebbe il tiramisù.


----------



## sienne (24 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Esco da questo thread.
> Due anni.....ma di che??
> Meglio che esco....oggi non è giornata ho le palle girate




Ciao


ti capisco bene. 

Un abbraccio ... 



sienne


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Veramente i regnanti creano un sacco di problemi economici perché costano al popolo una tombola


*Il Quirinale costa 5,5 volte in piu’ di Buckingham Palace*

*ho letto sul Sole 24Ore online che il Quirinale ridurra’ le spese nel 2014: “Bilancio del Quirinale: nel 2014 risparmi per 9 milioni. Personale ridotto di 507 unità”. Nell’articolo, si specifica che la spesa complessiva e’ di 236,9 milioni di euro, inclusi 14,3 milioni per la sicurezza. Esclusa la sicurezza, la spesa previHta e’ quindi di 222,6 milioni di euro. Poiche’ mi sembrano tanti, sono andato a cercare il costo della famiglia reale britannica a carico dello Stato. Secondo i dati piu’ recenti, relativi all’esercizio 2013-4, il costo previsto e’ di circa 36 milioni di sterline, pari a circa 43,3 milioni di euro, escluse le spese di sicurezza. Insomma, il Quirinale costa circa 5,5 volte in piu’ di Buckingham Palace, con un aggravio di spesa di circa 179,3 milioni.
*


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Nel fatto che il nonno del nonno del nonno del nonno del nonno, della regina era pure lui uno stronzo qualsiasi (cit).


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> perdonami, chi le scritte ste cazzate?
> 
> L'Irlanda del Nord non va da nessuna parte.   la Scozia forse potrebbe, ma se non ricordo male, non possono riproporre il referendum secessionista prima del 2024.     ed in 8 anni hai voglia a riprendere l'economia.
> 
> Su Washington meglio aspettare novembre, prima di fare previsioni.


e beh certo con quel ganzo  di Trump ....che mentre arringava la folla sulla libertà di armarsi ogni giorno, ha rischiato di essere vittime di uno che sfilava la pistola ad una guardia  

sai che epilogo sarebbe stato.. Trump ucciso dalla sua stessa ideologia, un mito ! Una figata ! 
 E sto genio lo vorresti a capo degli Stati Uniti 
 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] svegliati che sei grande pure tu !


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> *E pensa che c'è chi rivorrebbe indietro pure i savoiardi.*....
> ma mi sa che oggi come oggi l'unica seria applicazione sarebbe il tiramisù.


La peggior famiglia regnante dell'universo... pure Darth Vader era meglio


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> veramente chi non ha capito fava è chi ha creduto all'UE.   io non ho creduto che il Brexit potesse farcela, ma è veramente l'ultima spiaggia per indurre Berlino e Bruxelles a ragionare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sa che devi informarti tu


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e beh certo con quel ganzo  di Trump ....che mentre arringava la folla sulla libertà di armarsi ogni giorno, ha rischiato di essere vittime di uno che sfilava la pistola ad una guardia
> 
> sai che epilogo sarebbe stato.. Trump ucciso dalla sua stessa ideologia, un mito ! Una figata !
> *E sto genio lo vorresti a capo degli Stati Uniti *
> @_perplesso_ svegliati che sei grande pure tu !


Il problema è che entrambi i candidati sono pessimi.


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> *Il Quirinale costa 5,5 volte in piu’ di Buckingham Palace*
> 
> *ho letto sul Sole 24Ore online che il Quirinale ridurra’ le spese nel 2014: “Bilancio del Quirinale: nel 2014 risparmi per 9 milioni. Personale ridotto di 507 unità”. Nell’articolo, si specifica che la spesa complessiva e’ di 236,9 milioni di euro, inclusi 14,3 milioni per la sicurezza. Esclusa la sicurezza, la spesa previHta e’ quindi di 222,6 milioni di euro. Poiche’ mi sembrano tanti, sono andato a cercare il costo della famiglia reale britannica a carico dello Stato. Secondo i dati piu’ recenti, relativi all’esercizio 2013-4, il costo previsto e’ di circa 36 milioni di sterline, pari a circa 43,3 milioni di euro, escluse le spese di sicurezza. Insomma, il Quirinale costa circa 5,5 volte in piu’ di Buckingham Palace, con un aggravio di spesa di circa 179,3 milioni.
> *


Non è una questione di costi, del resto magari anche la casa bianca costa meno, è una faccenda di carattere filosofico. A me solo il fatto di veder scritto sul passaporto suddito di taldeitali fa venire l' orticaria, per non parlare di tutto il chiacchiericcio, delle reali nozze, corna e stronzate varie.....


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e beh certo con quel ganzo  di Trump ....che mentre arringava la folla sulla libertà di armarsi ogni giorno, ha rischiato di essere vittime di uno che sfilava la pistola ad una guardia
> 
> sai che epilogo sarebbe stato.. Trump ucciso dalla sua stessa ideologia, un mito ! Una figata !
> E sto genio lo vorresti a capo degli Stati Uniti
> @_perplesso_ svegliati che sei grande pure tu !


io volevo Ted Cruz come candidato repubblicano, ma non mi hanno ascoltato.   di certo non voglio la Clinton, questo è poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION], mi stai evitando di partecipare al thread. Quoto tutto. :up:


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi sa che devi informarti tu


hai letto vero quello che ha scritto Nobody qualche post fa?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> *Il Quirinale costa 5,5 volte in piu’ di Buckingham Palace*
> 
> *ho letto sul Sole 24Ore online che il Quirinale ridurra’ le spese nel 2014: “Bilancio del Quirinale: nel 2014 risparmi per 9 milioni. Personale ridotto di 507 unità”. Nell’articolo, si specifica che la spesa complessiva e’ di 236,9 milioni di euro, inclusi 14,3 milioni per la sicurezza. Esclusa la sicurezza, la spesa previHta e’ quindi di 222,6 milioni di euro. Poiche’ mi sembrano tanti, sono andato a cercare il costo della famiglia reale britannica a carico dello Stato. Secondo i dati piu’ recenti, relativi all’esercizio 2013-4, il costo previsto e’ di circa 36 milioni di sterline, pari a circa 43,3 milioni di euro, escluse le spese di sicurezza. Insomma, il Quirinale costa circa 5,5 volte in piu’ di Buckingham Palace, con un aggravio di spesa di circa 179,3 milioni.
> *


sto parlando di membri della famiglia reale non di istituzione 
per me possono pure licenziare tutti imdeioendentimdel Quirinale, figurati


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sto parlando di membri della famiglia reale non di istituzione
> per me possono pure licenziare tutti imdeioendentimdel Quirinale, figurati


i membri della famiglia reale sono anche imprenditori, quindi produttori di tasse.   a differenza degli ex presidenti della repubblica italiana, che sono solo consumatori di tasse.


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *sto parlando di membri della famiglia reale* non di istituzione
> per me possono pure licenziare tutti imdeioendentimdel Quirinale, figurati


Ma hai una vaga idea di quanto ci costino i nostri politici? 
Sai che i primogeniti degli ex presidenti della Repubblica hanno dei diritti incredibili? Uffici, macchine blu, scorta...
Questo non per difendere un'istituzione come la monarchia, ma da italiani andare a vedere quanto spendono gli altri lo trovo paradossale!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai letto vero quello che ha scritto Nobody qualche post fa?


Si è ho risposto  
facciamo dei distinguo tra famiglia reale ed istituzioni please, un conto è l'apparato ( per me possono licenziare tutti i dipendenti del Quirinale chissene ) un conto è il soggetto singolo che compone la famiglia reale 
 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] se fossi una monarca  saresti già in galera a marcire  sappilo


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è una questione di costi, del resto magari anche la casa bianca costa meno, è una faccenda di carattere filosofico. A me solo il fatto di veder scritto sul passaporto suddito di taldeitali fa venire l' orticaria, per non parlare di tutto il chiacchiericcio, delle reali nozze, corna e stronzate varie.....


Questo è un altro discorso. Anche io odierei essere suddito su un passaporto, anche se di fatto lo sono.


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si è ho risposto
> facciamo dei distinguo tra famiglia reale ed istituzioni please, un conto è l'apparato ( per me possono licenziare tutti i dipendenti del Quirinale chissene ) un conto è il soggetto singolo che compone la famiglia reale
> @_perplesso_ se fossi una monarca  saresti già in galera a marcire  sappilo


ti ho risposto pure io.   i vigneti di Elisabetta II,Carlo d'Inghilterra o le attività degli altri membri della famiglia reale creano un fatturato, che a sua volta crea dell'imponibile.    

Ciampi,Napolitano e Mattarella sono solo dei costi a carico della collettività, a vita.


oppure pensa a quanta gente visita da decenni Buckingham Palace e da quanto tempo invece si riesce a visitare il Quirinale.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma hai una vaga idea di quanto ci costino i nostri politici?
> Sai che i primogeniti degli ex presidenti della Repubblica hanno dei diritti incredibili? Uffici, macchine blu, scorta...
> Questo non per difendere un'istituzione come la monarchia, ma da italiani andare a vedere quanto spendono gli altri lo trovo paradossale!


Ma sull'Italia non ho dubbi, d'altronde già un usciere del parlamento prende uno stipendio di lusso 

ma la monarchia è praticamente rappresentativa mica governa :singleeye: hanno già un governo da stipendiare, o sbaglio  ...suvvia richiamiamo i Savoia e manteniamoli tanto non costa un cazzo o giù di lì


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti ho risposto pure io.   i vigneti di Elisabetta II,Carlo d'Inghilterra o le attività degli altri membri della famiglia reale creano un fatturato, che a sua volta crea dell'imponibile.
> 
> Ciampi,Napolitano e Mattarella sono solo dei costi a carico della collettività, a vita.
> 
> ...


Leggi il post sotto e sveglia 2


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Leggi il post sotto e sveglia 2


ho letto. sei tu che non leggi.   i membri della famiglia reale inglese sono imprenditori, quindi producono dei fatturati che a loro volta generano degli imponibili.  lo stesso vale per i membri della altre famiglie reali.

Marianna Scalfaro mi sai dire che cos'è per lo stato italiano?   un costo o un produttore di fatturato sottoposto ad imponibile.?

quindi chi è che costa alla comunità?


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sull'Italia non ho dubbi, d'altronde già un usciere del parlamento prende uno stipendio di lusso
> 
> ma la monarchia è praticamente rappresentativa mica governa :singleeye: hanno già un governo da stipendiare, o sbaglio  ...suvvia richiamiamo i Savoia e manteniamoli tanto non costa un cazzo o giù di lì


Chiaro, mezza Europa ha come istituzione rappresentativa una monarchia costituzionale... diciamo che l'hanno mantenuta come simbolo tradizionale, tutti i paesi che hanno vinto la seconda guerra mondiale. 
Ma quali Savoia, cialtroni immondi... non abbiamo nemmeno una monarchia seria da richiamare


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Chiaro, mezza Europa ha come istituzione rappresentativa una monarchia costituzionale... diciamo che l'hanno mantenuta come simbolo tradizionale, tutti i paesi che hanno vinto la seconda guerra mondiale.
> Ma quali Savoia, cialtroni immondi... non abbiamo nemmeno una monarchia seria da richiamare


mmmmmhh mi sembra di capire che Filiberto non ti piace


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Chiaro, mezza Europa ha come istituzione rappresentativa una monarchia costituzionale... diciamo che l'hanno mantenuta come simbolo tradizionale, tutti i paesi che hanno vinto la seconda guerra mondiale.
> Ma quali Savoia, cialtroni immondi... non abbiamo nemmeno una monarchia seria da richiamare





Fiammetta ha detto:


> mmmmmhh mi sembra di capire che Filiberto non ti piace


torno a ricordarvi che Emanuele Filiberto, come il padre, è fuori dall'ipotetico asse di pretendenti al trono.  l'attuale ipotetico Re sarebbe Amedeo d'Aosta o forse il figlio Aimone, oggi come oggi.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho letto. sei tu che non leggi.   i membri della famiglia reale inglese sono imprenditori, quindi producono dei fatturati che a loro volta generano degli imponibili.  lo stesso vale per i membri della altre famiglie reali.
> 
> Marianna Scalfaro mi sai dire che cos'è per lo stato italiano?   un costo o un produttore di fatturato sottoposto ad imponibile.?
> 
> quindi chi è che costa alla comunità?


Perplesso, porco zio cane, ma se sono imprenditori devono vivere dei solo loro guadagni, punto. 
il costo di BP è una spesa di rappresentanza - chiamiamola così


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mmmmmhh mi sembra di capire che Filiberto non ti piace


L'unica persona di valore di quella sciagurata famiglia è stato Amedeo d'Aosta


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> torno a ricordarvi che Emanuele Filiberto, come il padre, è fuori dall'ipotetico asse di pretendenti al trono.  l'attuale ipotetico Re sarebbe Amedeo d'Aosta o forse il figlio Aimone, oggi come oggi.


Ecco Amedeo sembra più simpatico :singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perplesso, porco zio cane, ma se sono imprenditori devono vivere dei solo loro guadagni, punto.
> il costo di BP è una spesa di rappresentanza - chiamiamola così


è quello che fanno.  per questo ti ho detto informati.

http://www.corriere.it/esteri/11_fe...na_4347db90-402d-11e0-9e6f-a362a9c0857e.shtml


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> è quello che fanno.  per questo ti ho detto informati.
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/esteri/11_fe...na_4347db90-402d-11e0-9e6f-a362a9c0857e.shtml


 ora perché appunto erano un costo insostenibile rispetto al ruolo rappresentativo 
perplesso ma la regina  Da quanto regna ? Da ieri ? Da 5 anni ? No mi sa da più :facepalm:


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

comunque anche noi tra qualche mese abbiamo il referendum per la RENXIT :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> comunque anche noi tra qualche mese abbiamo il referendum per la RENXIT :carneval:


Per me lo perde


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ora perché appunto erano un costo insostenibile rispetto al ruolo rappresentativo
> perplesso ma la regina  Da quanto regna ? Da ieri ? Da 5 anni ? No mi sa da più :facepalm:


il mondo è cambiato ed anche la casa regnante si adegua al cambiamento.  diventando non più un costo insostenibile, ma un fonte di reddito imponibile.


è la repubblica italiana che continua a stipendiare una Marianna Scalfaro tu dimmi con che motivazione.


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per me lo perde


Anche per me, visto che è stato così idiota da personalizzarlo. D'altronde i candidati sindaci del PD, la simpatia attuale del Bomba l'avevano capita da tempo, visto che gli ultimi giorni di campagna elettorale lo scongiuravano di non avvicinarsi ai comizi


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il mondo è cambiato ed anche la casa regnante si adegua al cambiamento.  diventando non più un costo insostenibile, ma un fonte di reddito imponibile.
> 
> 
> è la repubblica italiana che continua a stipendiare una Marianna Scalfaro tu dimmi con che motivazione.


Allora forse non ti e chiaro che per me più di 250o euro al mese ad un parlamentare manco li darei e figurati se darei stipendi ai parenti 
per me le pensioni andrebbero adeguate nel numero di anni come ogni lavoratore e adeguate nell'importo anche lì quando al massimo hai beccato 3000 euro sei un signore 

su questo sono piu rigida di Grillo, sicuro


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Anche per me, visto che è stato così idiota da personalizzarlo. D'altronde i candidati sindaci del PD, la simpatia attuale del Bomba l'avevano capita da tempo, visto che gli ultimi giorni di campagna elettorale lo scongiuravano di non avvicinarsi ai comizi


Prevedo che dovrà andare al voto, infatti ... Primavera 2017 ?


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora forse non ti e chiaro che per me più di 250o euro al mese ad un parlamentare manco li darei e figurati se darei stipendi ai parenti
> per me le pensioni andrebbero adeguate nel numero di anni come ogni lavoratore e adeguate nell'importo anche lì quando al massimo hai beccato 3000 euro sei un signore
> 
> su questo sono piu rigida di Grillo, sicuro


gli è che vale poco quello che faresti tu o che farei io.   vale che una Marianna Scalfaro viene mantenuta da te e da me.

che un Mario Monti è senatore a vita e viene mantenuto da te e da me.


per questo, come ha detto anche Nobody, sfottere gli inglesi per la famiglia reale mi sempre difficilotto.


----------



## bettypage (24 Giugno 2016)

Comunque i gran regnanti inglesi sono tra i maggiori azionisti della Carlyle che fa profitto su società che producono armamenti


----------



## ologramma (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti ho risposto pure io.   i vigneti di Elisabetta II,Carlo d'Inghilterra o le attività degli altri membri della famiglia reale creano un fatturato, che a sua volta crea dell'imponibile.
> 
> Ciampi,Napolitano e Mattarella sono solo dei costi a carico della collettività, a vita.
> 
> ...


*

*Io l'ho fatto un mese fa


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prevedo che dovrà andare al voto, infatti ... Primavera 2017 ?


mi sa che questi ci fottono con un altro governo tecnico monti-style fino al 2018... :unhappy:


----------



## ologramma (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sa che questi ci fottono con un altro governo tecnico monti-style fino al 2018... :unhappy:


Ma allora ve ne siete accorti che il popolo non conta un cazzo di niente qui?


----------



## bettypage (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sa che questi ci fottono con un altro governo tecnico monti-style fino al 2018... :unhappy:


Ma tu sapresti chi votare? Io mi sento molto smarrita...non si capisce più una fava


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> Ma allora ve ne siete accorti che il popolo non conta un cazzo di niente qui?


da mo'... anche se non siamo "sudditi" sul passaporto


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Comunque i gran regnanti inglesi sono tra i maggiori azionisti della Carlyle che fa profitto su società che producono armamenti


lo stato italiano prende le tasse dalla Beretta. e dall'Oto Melara.  anzi l'Oto Melara è stata di proprietà statale (IRI-EFIM) fino a non molto tempo fa.


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma tu sapresti chi votare? Io mi sento molto smarrita...non si capisce più una fava


Guarda, mi piacerebbe vedere alla prova un Di Maio alla guida del governo. Se non va, pazienza. D'altronde nel tempo abbiamo dato fiducia a tante di quelle merde, che non vedo perchè escludere a priori una nuova classe dirigente. Sarà inesperto, ok... ma gli esperti, cos'hanno fatto finora?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sa che questi ci fottono con un altro governo tecnico monti-style fino al 2018... :unhappy:


Qualcuno al posto di Renzi ? Ma chi ? Cioè questo scenario non lo immagino, a che serve anzi a chi serve ? :singleeye:


----------



## bettypage (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo stato italiano prende le tasse dalla Beretta. e dall'Oto Melara.  anzi l'Oto Melara è stata di proprietà statale (IRI-EFIM) fino a non molto tempo fa.


Non è proprio la stessa cosa. Quel fondo li ha come azionisti gente che può decidere se giocare a fare i guerrafondai


----------



## bettypage (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Guarda, mi piacerebbe vedere alla prova un Di Maio alla guida del governo. Se non va, pazienza. D'altronde nel tempo abbiamo dato fiducia a tante di quelle merde, che non vedo perchè escludere a priori una nuova classe dirigente. Sarà inesperto, ok... ma gli esperti, cos'hanno fatto finora?


A parte che lo trovo antipatico, secchione style, ma ricorda che vivono la politica come setta e a monte sempre grillo c è. Ho paura che pur agendo in buonissima fede possano far danni.


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non è proprio la stessa cosa. Quel fondo li ha come azionisti gente che può decidere se giocare a fare i guerrafondai


e noi abbiamo politici che fanno lo stesso gioco.  avendo un'industria armiera, che non controlleranno personalmente, ma che essendo di FinMeccanica tuttora, dell'influenza della politica ne risente.

peraltro in politica internazionale non sono mai esistiti i santi.


----------



## bettypage (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> e noi abbiamo politici che fanno lo stesso gioco.  avendo un'industria armiera, che non controlleranno personalmente, ma che essendo di FinMeccanica tuttora, dell'influenza della politica ne risente.
> 
> peraltro in politica internazionale non sono mai esistiti i santi.


Quando dico che l isis fa far soldi all occidente...


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Quando dico che l isis fa far soldi all occidente...


il Daesh lo ha creato la Clinton.   Trump è un pagliaccio, ma la controparte è veramente il Male.


----------



## ologramma (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Guarda, mi piacerebbe vedere alla prova un Di Maio alla guida del governo. Se non va, pazienza. D'altronde nel tempo abbiamo dato fiducia a tante di quelle merde, che non vedo perchè escludere a priori una nuova classe dirigente. Sarà inesperto, ok... ma gli esperti, cos'hanno fatto finora?


comunque quello che dici mi sembra l'ultima spiaggia come cosa da fare perchè gli altri li abbiamo provati e che cosa hanno fatto?
Siamo il paese più tassato e poi per cosa che la sanità sia gratis? Ma deche per fare una prestazione medica e prendere appuntamento vedete per quando la danno se poi invece pagate la fate il giorno dopo.
Non posso riportare una cosa successa un paio di giorni fa pagato tickt di 51 euro per fare lastra e visita , dopo fatta il dottore giocando al cellulare neanche visita la mia signora dicendo cose che neanche doveva perchè non ha alzato lo sguardo poi constatato si ritrae e scrive prossima visita dicendo una data ma scrivendo un altra .


----------



## brenin (24 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> A parte che lo trovo antipatico, secchione style, ma ricorda che vivono la politica come setta e *a monte sempre grillo c è*. Ho paura che *pur agendo in buonissima fede *possano far danni.


Vero, però dinanzi a certe bestialità che dicono alla buona fede anteporrei l'indottrinamento settario....


----------



## bettypage (24 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero, però dinanzi a certe bestialità che dicono alla buona fede anteporrei l'indottrinamento settario....


A me è bastato vedere la posizione sui vaccini, che mi sta moltissimo a cuore. Denotano scarso spirito critico


----------



## bettypage (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il Daesh lo ha creato la Clinton.   Trump è un pagliaccio, ma la controparte è veramente il Male.


Ma a chi giova vendere armi? Medio oriente o africa che sia?


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qualcuno al posto di Renzi ? Ma chi ? Cioè questo scenario non lo immagino, a che serve anzi a chi serve ? :singleeye:


un bel Draghi, per esempio...


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> A parte che lo trovo antipatico, secchione style, ma ricorda che vivono la politica come setta e a monte sempre grillo c è. Ho paura che pur agendo in buonissima fede possano far danni.


Simpaticissimo non è  ma chissene come vedono la politica, visto che finora in troppi l'hanno vista come la vedrebbe Arsenio Lupen :singleeye: magari danni ne faranno pure, ma vorrei dargli una possibilità!


----------



## brenin (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Simpaticissimo non è  ma chissene come vedono la politica, visto che finora in troppi l'hanno vista come la vedrebbe Arsenio Lupen :singleeye: magari danni ne faranno pure, *ma vorrei dargli una possibilità*!


La possibilità l'hanno avuta, quando avevano davanti Bersani con il " cappello in mano ", e l'hanno sprecata.... o quantomeno non hanno avuto gli attributi per cogliere la palla al balzo.
Bettino con meno della metà dei loro voti governava....
il 51 % spero non lo raggiungano mai e poi mai....


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> un bel Draghi, per esempio...


Draghi ? eh potrebbe essere


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Draghi ? eh potrebbe essere


Richiama la signora Fornero e ci manda in pensione a 80 anni :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> La possibilità l'hanno avuta, quando avevano davanti Bersani con il " cappello in mano ", e l'hanno sprecata.... o quantomeno non hanno avuto gli attributi per cogliere la palla al balzo.
> Bettino con meno della metà dei loro voti governava....
> il 51 % spero non lo raggiungano mai e poi mai....


capirai che possibilità... appoggiare in parlamento un monocolore PD. Oltretutto in campagna elettorale hanno preso i voti garantendo che non l'avrebbero fatto.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> La possibilità l'hanno avuta, quando avevano davanti Bersani con il " cappello in mano ", e l'hanno sprecata.... o quantomeno non hanno avuto gli attributi per cogliere la palla al balzo.
> Bettino con meno della metà dei loro voti governava....
> il 51 % spero non lo raggiungano mai e poi mai....


Credo vogliano governare da soli anche se sappiamo che è pressoché impossibile 
se riuscissero a sganciarsi da Grillo li apprezzerei di più, di Grillo non mi fido per niente alla stessa stregua di qualsiasi politico


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Richiama la signora Fornero e ci manda in pensione a 80 anni :carneval:


Lasciamo perdere ho già detto ai colleghi che arriverò prima o poi al lavoro con un bastone per deambulare che userò per rivalermi su di loro, frustrata dal dovere andare in pensione in tarda età


----------



## brenin (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> capirai che possibilità... appoggiare in parlamento un monocolore PD. Oltretutto in campagna elettorale hanno preso i voti garantendo che non l'avrebbero fatto.


Nobody mi spieghi che senso ha dare i voti ad un partito che non si vuole assumere responsabilità ? troppo facile parlare.... magari a sproposito....
comunque vediamo a Roma che combinano....


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201..._di_maggio_si_trasformano_in_farsa-142641971/


----------



## brenin (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201..._di_maggio_si_trasformano_in_farsa-142641971/


La teutonica precisione, cristallini e corretti, esempio di fulgide virtù.... nel loro piccolo pensano forse di superare i cugini tedeschi ? e poi pensano a fare i muri al Brennero....


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> La teutonica precisione, cristallini e corretti, esempio di fulgide virtù.... nel loro piccolo pensano forse di superare i cugini tedeschi ? e poi pensano a fare i muri al Brennero....


no è solo paura.   paura di dover ammettere che l'estrema destra ha sfondato anche lì e che l'adesione all'UE non è più così certa.

e se consideri che l'UE sta vagliando l'ingresso di Albania,Turchia,Montenegro,Serbia e Macedonia (o come si deve scrivere sennò Eratò mi si incazza  ) si sa già che ad esempio Olanda e Finlandia non sono più così tanto sicure di voler restare nell'UE.

Più aggiungici i paesi del patto di Visegrad che fanno sempre più squadra a sè e che con l'Austria a destra si troverebbero con Austria stessa e Slovenia dalla loro parte e capisci da te che l'UE rischia davvero di non arrivare alla fine del decennio.


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Nobody mi spieghi che senso ha dare i voti ad un partito che non si vuole assumere responsabilità ? troppo facile parlare.... magari a sproposito....
> comunque vediamo a Roma che combinano....


Ha senso se il partito in campagna elettorale ha dichiarato che i voti presi non sarebbero stati utilizzati per accordi post elettorali. Promessa mantenuta...  ma hai presente cosa è diventato il PD da Roma in giù? Accordarsi con un verminaio simile sarebbe folle.


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere ho già detto ai colleghi che arriverò prima o poi al lavoro con un bastone per deambulare che userò per rivalermi su di loro, frustrata dal dovere andare in pensione in tarda età


Da noi stanno progettando il raddoppio dei bagni per i futuri problemi prostatici


----------



## marietto (24 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> A parte che lo trovo antipatico, secchione style, ma ricorda che vivono la politica come setta e a monte sempre grillo c è. Ho paura che pur agendo in buonissima fede possano far danni.


E già, perchè quelli che ci hanno governati negli ultimi anni hanno sempre fatto benissimo...



brenin ha detto:


> La possibilità l'hanno avuta, quando avevano davanti Bersani con il " cappello in mano ", e l'hanno sprecata.... o quantomeno non hanno avuto gli attributi per cogliere la palla al balzo.
> Bettino con meno della metà dei loro voti governava....
> il 51 % spero non lo raggiungano mai e poi mai....


D'altronde quando si può contare su stabili certezze come la nostra attuale classe dirigente, perchè provare altri?




Io posso  capire e accettare e magari anche condividere dubbi sui programmi, sul modo di fare politica o sulla leadership (grillo per intenderci), ma questi discorsi da "salto nel vuoto", con il panorama che abbiamo in Italia, non li capisco proprio... Limite mio scusatemi...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Da noi stanno progettando il raddoppio dei bagni per i futuri problemi prostatici


:rotfl: sai le corse per arrivare in tempo !!!


----------



## marietto (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: sai le corse per arrivare in tempo !!!


Le corse coi deambulatori... Spettacolo...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Le corse coi deambulatori... Spettacolo...


E muniti di bastone per intralciare  chi precede nella corsa :rotfl:


----------



## marietto (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E muniti di bastone per intralciare  chi precede nella corsa :rotfl:


Che cade rovinosamente a pochi centimetri dal traguardo! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Che cade rovinosamente a pochi centimetri dal traguardo! :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:Sì perché da dietro puoi arpionare con il manico del bastone il deambulatore del collega che inciampa e cade :rotfl::rotfl:
vogliamo parlare delle dentiere ? No non ne parliamo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## marietto (24 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Sì perché da dietro puoi arpionare con il manico del bastone il deambulatore del collega che inciampa e cade :rotfl::rotfl:
> vogliamo parlare delle dentiere ? No non ne parliamo :rotfl::rotfl:


E della badante che ti affianca e davanti al computer ti grida: "Adesso deve schiacciare questo tasto!"? :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> E della badante che ti affianca e davanti al computer ti grida: "Adesso deve schiacciare questo tasto!"? :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> E della badante che ti affianca e davanti al computer ti grida: "Adesso deve schiacciare questo tasto!"? :rotfl:


:rotfl:Scrivanie doppie allora


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2016)

Beh, di sicuro ci saranno meno tradimenti tra colleghi in ufficio.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, di sicuro ci saranno meno tradimenti tra colleghi in ufficio.


Tu dici ?


----------



## Eratò (25 Giugno 2016)

*Direi che la situazione è tragica*

Brexit. Xenofobo inglese scopre di essere diventato extracomunitario e si picchia da solo

Eddie Settembrini	Giu 24, 2016
24 giugno 2016
Commenta
Eddie Settembrini
Britainfirst – È accaduto poche ore fa nel piccolo sobborgo inglese di Britainfirst. Martin Bull, militante dello Ukip, xenofobo, hooligan e scimmia a progetto presso lo zoo comunale, stava portando il proprio cane a fare i bisogni mattutini quando si è imbattuto in un immigrato siriano. Come di consueto, lo ha salutato da vero patriota: “Levati dal cazzo, extracomunitario di merda”. Il giovane siriano non si è scomposto e ha risposto con invidiabile calma.

– “Anche tu sei extracomunitario, amico”.
– “Col cazzo. Io sono inglese. Send her victoooorious,
happy and gloooorious…”
– “Sei extracomunitario da stamattina, idiota”.

Bull è diventato dapprima bianco in volto e immediatamente dopo rosso per la rabbia e per i tre litri di birra bevuti a colazione. Per non fare brutta figura con i presenti – ma soprattutto per restare fedele ai propri ideali del cazzo – ha iniziato a picchiarsi violentemente da solo. Non contento, si è preso per i capelli e si è spinto la testa nella merda che il suo cane, nel frattempo, aveva depositato sul marciapiede.

La polizia inglese, chiamata dallo stesso Bull, è intervenuta prontamente a separare l’uomo da se stesso, portandolo subito in centrale. Unanime la condanna del mondo politico per questo gesto definito da tutti “Buahahahahahha”.
Intanto lo Ukip propone un altro referendum per adottare una nuova definizione per gli inglesi dopo brexit: da “extracomunitari” a “extracomunitari non negri”


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Brexit. Xenofobo inglese scopre di essere diventato extracomunitario e si picchia da solo
> 
> Eddie Settembrini	Giu 24, 2016
> 24 giugno 2016
> ...


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Ma è Lercio?! :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (25 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Ma è Lercio?! :rotfl:


Non mi ricordo....Per le risate mi son dimenticata di controllare:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Ma è Lercio?! :rotfl:





Eratò ha detto:


> Brexit. Xenofobo inglese scopre di essere diventato extracomunitario e si picchia da solo
> 
> Eddie Settembrini	Giu 24, 2016
> 24 giugno 2016
> ...


Ahahahahahahahahahahahahah muoio!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spot (25 Giugno 2016)

Lercio! L'ho letto!


----------



## Eratò (25 Giugno 2016)

A parte gli scherzi, la storiella di sopra insegna.....


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> A parte gli scherzi, la storiella di sopra insegna.....


...se pensi che in Irlanda del Nord c'è chi ha votato per il Bremain perchè convinto che col Brexit il set del trono di Spade va via...


----------



## Eratò (25 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ...se pensi che in Irlanda del Nord c'è chi ha votato per il Bremain perchè convinto che col Brexit il set del trono di Spade va via...


Cosa?Ma veramente?


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cosa?Ma veramente?


http://www.corriere.it/esteri/16_gi...de-89fad0d2-3911-11e6-8ed6-effe53090867.shtml


----------



## Eratò (25 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.corriere.it/esteri/16_gi...de-89fad0d2-3911-11e6-8ed6-effe53090867.shtml


Macchisefrega!!!Il mondo sta in fiamme e la puttana si preoccupa di farsi lo shampoo!E ci chiediamo ancora perchè l'Europa non ha funzionato....


P.S : senza offesa per chi adora il Trono di Spade(che pensavo fosse un videogioco:singleeye: )


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Macchisefrega!!!Il mondo sta in fiamme e la puttana si preoccupa di farsi lo shampoo!E ci chiediamo ancora perchè l'Europa non ha funzionato....


più che altro serve a dimostrare la profondità degli argomenti di chi sosteneva il Bremain.

La Brexit è un'opportunità formidabile per l'Europa.   ma stanno ancora tutti troppo impanicati per rendersene conto.


----------



## Eratò (25 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> più che altro serve a dimostrare la profondità degli argomenti di chi sosteneva il Bremain.
> 
> La Brexit è un'opportunità formidabile per l'Europa.   ma stanno ancora tutti troppo impanicati per rendersene conto.


Io non voglio ripartire con certi discorsi sul EU che poi divento noiosa e ripetitiva....


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2016)

c'è anche un'altra cosa divertente: l'inglese adesso è diventato un idioma extracomunitario 

se a Bruxelles fossero coerenti, intanto che aspettano la richiesta di articolo 50 da parte di Londra, dovrebbero cominciare a riscrivere tutti i trattati, le leggi, i regolamenti, etc..... escludendo l'inglese....e li voglio vedere a farlo.


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2016)

giusto per farsi 4 risate

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/polit...i-brexit-votano-tutti-e-pi-volta-1276265.html

la prova l'ho fatta anch'io....


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> giusto per farsi 4 risate
> 
> http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/polit...i-brexit-votano-tutti-e-pi-volta-1276265.html
> 
> la prova l'ho fatta anch'io....


Ok allora firmo per indire un nuovo referendum


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok allora firmo per indire un nuovo referendum


e perchè una firma sola?  ti fai un pò di cloni e firmi 10-12 volte  tanto hai voglia a controllare.....


...ed intanto in Spagna altro stallo.....


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> e perchè una firma sola?  ti fai un pò di cloni e firmi 10-12 volte  tanto hai voglia a controllare.....
> 
> 
> ...ed intanto in Spagna altro stallo.....


Noooo basta una... Già so cacacazzi e rompicoglioni triplicarmi coi cloni mai.


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2016)

Ciao

lasciamo stare la Spagna ... non è possibile ...   

PS: Fiammetta, qui le faccine ci vogliono! 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (27 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *lasciamo stare la Spagna* ... non è possibile ...
> 
> ...


Tranne miracoli, la Spagna oggi ci farà uscire dall'Europa senza referendum


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Tranne miracoli, la Spagna oggi ci farà uscire dall'Europa senza referendum


vuoi dire che non si riescono a comprare quelli di ciudadamos?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lasciamo stare la Spagna ... non è possibile ...
> 
> ...


Hai ragione !!!!!


----------



## brenin (28 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Tranne miracoli, la Spagna oggi ci farà uscire dall'Europa senza referendum


Nobody San.... 
shitsurei shimashita ( mi scusi per il disturbo ), ma mi sento in credito di una bevuta ( virtuale purtroppo )....


----------



## Nobody (28 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Nobody San....
> shitsurei shimashita ( mi scusi per il disturbo ), ma mi sento in credito di una bevuta ( virtuale purtroppo )....


Brenin San, mi creda, sarei felice di offrirgliela realmente


----------



## brenin (28 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Brenin San, mi creda, sarei felice di offrirgliela realmente


Grazie.... speriamo un giorno di riuscirci....


----------



## Nobody (28 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Grazie.... speriamo un giorno di riuscirci....


certo!


----------

